# Iowa 2019 Season



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

This is the Iowa 2019 Morel Mushroom Season.


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

The early birds get the worms. Were just months away from the 2019 season and the heat wave is making me think i should go check a few honey holes "just in case" ;-P. Merry Christmas to all the morel hunters who help contribute to this site each spring.


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

greys said:


> The early birds get the worms. Were just months away from the 2019 season and the heat wave is making me think i should go check a few honey holes "just in case" ;-P. Merry Christmas to all the morel hunters who help contribute to this site each spring.


What area of the state are you from.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

tommyjosh said:


> What area of the state are you from.


Merry Christmas to you too.
From Wisconsin, home of the monster morels.


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

tommyjosh said:


> What area of the state are you from.


Well being how much this site is read, I am located below Minnesota, East of Nebraska. North of MO. West of Illinois ;-) Last year ( or earlier this year ) wasnt the best year, But i am thinking all this rain is going to make for a killer year this go around.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

greys said:


> Well being how much this site is read, I am located below Minnesota, East of Nebraska. North of MO. West of Illinois ;-) Last year ( or earlier this year ) wasnt the best year, But i am thinking all this rain is going to make for a killer year this go around.


Not much longer now, about 120 days or so, perfect amount of time to get out scouting & finding new places. Good time to ask land owners for permission too, if you’re so inclined.


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> Not much longer now, about 120 days or so, perfect amount of time to get out scouting & finding new places. Good time to ask land owners for permission too, if you’re so inclined.


Agreed! 90-120 days and we will be in the woods! I always start walking when it warms up usually march, and that is when i scout, Too cold out now. Yes i need to find me some private land to hunt this year for a change. You hunt Public or Private land Old Elm?


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

Looks like the season started today in the Alabama area. Only 36 days from the earliest I've picked them delicious morels here in Mid- Central-ish Iowa. Won't be long folks!!


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

greys said:


> Looks like the season started today in the Alabama area. Only 36 days from the earliest I've picked them delicious morels here in Mid- Central-ish Iowa. Won't be long folks!!


Lots be be a very wet year so far with all the snow.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

You stirring around yet up there SW. Better get those legs ready to go.


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

kb said:


> You stirring around yet up there SW. Better get those legs ready to go.


 You know i was just thinking the same thing, Looks like no wind on monday and 32 out, time for a trip through the forest with the boots and the pooch. Ill post pictures of my finds!


----------



## 515IdiotOutWandrnAround (May 17, 2018)

greys said:


> The early birds get the worms. Were just months away from the 2019 season and the heat wave is making me think i should go check a few honey holes "just in case" ;-P. Merry Christmas to all the morel hunters who help contribute to this site each spring.


I was thinking that too back then and now on facebook i just saw a kid from. Ventin? Iowa. Near cedar rapids with morels already


----------



## 515IdiotOutWandrnAround (May 17, 2018)

Im so excited to not be on my last trimester of being pregnant this year when hunting!!! Any one else on here from around fort dodge?


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

Wont be long!


----------



## SEIowacker (May 7, 2018)

greys said:


> Looks like the season started today in the Alabama area. Only 36 days from the earliest I've picked them delicious morels here in Mid- Central-ish Iowa. Won't be long folks!!


 Almost makes you want to take a road trip Its been too long of a winter,


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

How's the flooding going along the mighty Missouri river? If the river bottoms flood are they toast for the season?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

morelmaniacmn said:


> How's the flooding going along the mighty Missouri river? If the river bottoms flood are they toast for the season?



Well we’re up on the,
” Mighter Mississippi,” and generally speaking it our low spots are flooded longer than 7-10 days it not gonna happen & it’s best to move on up.


----------



## 515IdiotOutWandrnAround (May 17, 2018)

Correct me if I'm wrong.... But I read last year online that when its too wet the mushrooms "explode" cuz their cells r too saturated... So does that mean to look for drier spots this year?


----------



## GGma (Mar 18, 2019)

tommyjosh said:


> What area of the state are you from.


Iowa


----------



## GGma (Mar 18, 2019)

And you?


----------



## GGma (Mar 18, 2019)

Can’t wait 


GGma said:


> Iowa


Onawa


----------



## GGma (Mar 18, 2019)

Smithland


----------



## GGma (Mar 18, 2019)

Hornic sure took a hit


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Carry on,


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

Looks like the Missouri is falling now....hope it keeps going down


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

NOAA predicts above average spring moisture. Lets just hope it spreads it out I guess. We are sure under water down here in Mo.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Greys, thanks for giving away my secret morel honey hole. I thought I was the only one picking there since I never see any stumps.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Due to the flooding the hills better kick in this year. I have picked morels under water, but they grew prior to the water, and were not submerged long. I have never picked them after over a week of flooding, now my 88 year old father who grew up in the bottoms says he picked them out of flood silt so we will see, if the rivers ever get low enough.


----------



## morchella ed (Mar 22, 2017)

Any of you folks ever find Elms along the Iowa River. I'm planning out trips for this spring and curious if there's good morel habitat along that river--got some friends not too far from it around Iowa City that would put me up for a night or two. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

lots of maples ed.


----------



## morchella ed (Mar 22, 2017)

kb said:


> lots of maples ed.


Thanks kb.


----------



## Morelofthestory402 (Feb 28, 2018)

My county extension office put out a warning not to pick anything from areas that were flooded for fear of bacteria contamination what are your guys' is thoughts on how this will affect the mushrooms? a
I usually huntriver bottoms but not sure now


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

Interesting...could you post a link to that? Maybe they put it out hoping they'd be the only ones in the woods! haha


----------



## Morelofthestory402 (Feb 28, 2018)

https://m.facebook.com/NebraskaExte...92747474105787/?type=3&source=48&__tn__=EHH-R


----------



## Morelofthestory402 (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## SEIowacker (May 7, 2018)

Morelofthestory402 said:


> View attachment 13812


 I have picked and ate shrooms that were growing out of the mud were the river water had just been receded with no ill side effects.
If they are all ready up and the river water gets over them they probably should not be eaten.I picked some in the water one year and the ones i picked right beside them on a little higher ground looked different.The dry ones were yellow and the ones in water were greyish all the way through them.At first we were going to save them but in the bags they really stood out compared to the others.
Last year about the only place in the river bottoms i could find shrooms were in the backwater places that most of the time held water most of the year.It seemed last year we got the rain at just the right time but it was too late,the 2 or 3 days that hit around 80 degrees early got em started and it was dry then.
Lets hope we have a nice slow warming of the ground this season if were going to get a good year.The worse thing that can happen is it gets close to 80 degrees for a couple of days too soon.If we have a slow warm up or a hot spell around the last week of april or later we should have a real good season here around washington county.
Good luck everybody


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

Yeah I guess I could see picking them out of standing water....but otherwise I wouldn't think it's a problem. People have been picking river bottoms forever


----------



## SEIowacker (May 7, 2018)

morelmaniacmn said:


> Yeah I guess I could see picking them out of standing water....but otherwise I wouldn't think it's a problem. People have been picking river bottoms forever


 My wife and i were going to throw the river soaked shrooms away but my daughter didnt want to.She took em home and washed them off with the sink sprayer and soaked em in salt water for a while then she cooked em and their whole family ate them with no ill effects.I would not recomend this though.My wife and i decided not to pic the river soaked ones anymore just to be on the safe side.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

I read some dangers of floodwaters over the past several years.
These recent posts made me want to take a refresher course.
Again I was shocked at the findings, many of which I forgot.
Floodwater is very nasty nasty stuff! At any given time we dont know what it contains or pickedup over its course of rampage.
- Human & Livestock waste
- Household, Medical or Industrial hazardous waste(Biological, Chemical, Radiological)
-Coal Ash waste which can contain Arsenic, Chromium, Mercury
- Many infectious organisms including E.coli, Legionaires, Salmonella, Shigella, Hepatitis, Typhoid & Tetnus to name a few
- Agricultural Products such as Fertilizer, Pesticides, Oil, & Petro
- Damage to wastewater facilities and private septic systems
- Above ground or underground storage tanks potential to contaminate. The sheer strength of floods can dislodge barrels, tanks and carry or bury them many miles from their original location. Affecting ground/surface waters and ground soil.
Tetunus can harbor in ground soil recently exposed to flooding.
Standing water hosts E.coli, parasites & Zika, WestNile.
Also, bacteria in sewage can possess elevated levels of antibiotic-resistance genes, which they can share with other microbes in the environment. 
Living in Iowa between these Mighty rivers & warming climates, flooding will always be a very serious threat. Underlying health concerns can surprise one, when usual focus is on property damage, or other monetary loss. Best Wishes, Prayers & Thoughts to all those affected in any way by this years flooding, thus far.
(Referenced Data Respectively from CDC.gov, OSHA.gov, EPA.gov & Ready.gov>Floods)


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

That is pretty unsettling to read!! I suppose cooking Morels quite thoroughly would kill most of the stuff mentioned correct? Ugh.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

morelmaniacmn said:


> That is pretty unsettling to read!! I suppose cooking Morels quite thoroughly would kill most of the stuff mentioned correct? Ugh.


Too many variables in play for me personally. Sad too, as a majority of my finds last year were in riverbottoms. Noteworthy stuff tho..most bacterial readings in flooded areas return to pre-flooded levels within 100 days. However, this doesnt include toxic contamination(if any present). Will I ever hunt & eat from riverbottoms?..Sure..just not in a flooded one or flood year!


----------



## Curtis R (Apr 7, 2019)

greys said:


> The early birds get the worms. Were just months away from the 2019 season and the heat wave is making me think i should go check a few honey holes "just in case" ;-P. Merry Christmas to all the morel hunters who help contribute to this site each spring.





SEIowacker said:


> Almost makes you want to take a road trip Its been too long of a winter,


Yes to the road trip. Born and raised in Henry County. Been living in Florida Panhandle for 35 years. Got my brothers up north keeping me posted on the best time. Did the trip several years ago the first week in May and hit gold. Probably never happen again. No sense explaining to Floridians the passion for the mighty Morel. I'm sure wars have been raged for those gorgeous little fungi. Oh well good luck, can't talk Morel to anyone here.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

I find this tree budding chart very very kool and helpful! Perfect time to identify trees in Central Iowa! Bark and leaves are all Ive ever learned. This alternative way is interesting enough for the ol' toolbox!


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

Very cool! I'm going to screenshot this one


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

Curtis R said:


> Yes to the road trip. Born and raised in Henry County. Been living in Florida Panhandle for 35 years. Got my brothers up north keeping me posted on the best time. Did the trip several years ago the first week in May and hit gold. Probably never happen again. No sense explaining to Floridians the passion for the mighty Morel. I'm sure wars have been raged for those gorgeous little fungi. Oh well good luck, can't talk Morel to anyone here.


 LOL! I feel your pain brother. You can never have enough friends to talk morels with! If you do trip on up this way, I'd take you out and help ya get some of the Mighty Morels!

Last years hunt :


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

morelmaniacmn said:


> Very cool! I'm going to screenshot this one


 Yeah you bet your ass i am too! Thanks @ Hawkeye merkel


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

greys said:


> Yeah you bet your ass i am too! Thanks @ Hawkeye merkel


Hey Greys! Im ready for the hunt. Couldnt resist checking my Half-Free spot Monday when temps were close to 80degs. Still too early. Im guessing either the 15th or 16th should be the start of my season(pick 1st one of the year). Any thoughts on Go Time?


----------



## Shhhroom Doom (Apr 12, 2019)

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> View attachment 14182
> 
> I find this tree budding chart very very kool and helpful! Perfect time to identify trees in Central Iowa! Bark and leaves are all Ive ever learned. This alternative way is interesting enough for the ol' toolbox!


Thanks for this chart HM. Do all these tree varieties support morel blooms, do yo know? I struggle with early season tree identification, beyond Elms, Maples, and Sycamores..


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Shhhroom Doom said:


> Thanks for this chart HM. Do all these tree varieties support morel blooms, do yo know? I struggle with early season tree identification, beyond Elms, Maples, and Sycamores..


Welcome to the Forum ShhhroomDoom! Its a Great Resource for all things mushroom. Full of Good People who all share their experiences of this common bond we cherish the "Elusive Morel"!


----------



## Shhhroom Doom (Apr 12, 2019)

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> Welcome to the Forum ShhhroomDoom! Its a Great Resource for all things mushroom. Full of Good People who all share their experiences of this common bond we cherish the "Elusive Morel"!


Thanks HM! I had joined here before, a few years back. But I cut the cords to social media, and lost my log ins. I’m in Davenport, but I hunt anywhere from Dubuque, to Burlington. I’m Always up to go try new places with people nearby, if anyone is looking for a new hunting friend this year? Not looking to steal spots, just discover new ones,


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Shhhroom Doom said:


> Thanks for this chart HM. Do all these tree varieties support morel blooms, do yo know? I struggle with early season tree identification, beyond Elms, Maples, and Sycamores..


I dont believe all these trees are host for morchella. Some are host trees in other regions though. Here in Iowa, the Elm, Ash, Cottonwood & Sycamore are the main trees to hunt. Cedar has been the biggest yielder in Oklahoma this year. Youtube has many videos on tree identification. Theres even one from DesMoines @GreysLake, I enjoyed.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Shhhroom Doom said:


> Thanks HM! I had joined here before, a few years back. But I cut the cords to social media, and lost my log ins. I’m in Davenport, but I hunt anywhere from Dubuque, to Burlington. I’m Always up to go try new places with people nearby, if anyone is looking for a new hunting friend this year? Not looking to steal spots, just discover new ones,


Okay, Glad to have Ya back! Yeah sometimes cordcutting is crucial to re-programme us back to Humans Lol! Im in DesMoines and Ive never hunted in your area. Maybe someone local to You will chime in.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Anyone near Davenport or Bettendorf?


----------



## WalleyeBob (Feb 22, 2019)

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> I dont believe all these trees are host for morchella. Some are host trees in other regions though. Here in Iowa, the Elm, Ash, Cottonwood & Sycamore are the main trees to hunt. Cedar has been the biggest yielder in Oklahoma this year. Youtube has many videos on tree identification. Theres even one from DesMoines @GreysLake, I enjoyed.


----------



## WalleyeBob (Feb 22, 2019)

Tulip poplar, an live oak trees late season. Just learned the late oak thing last spring. Its awesome


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> Hey Greys! Im ready for the hunt. Couldnt resist checking my Half-Free spot Monday when temps were close to 80degs. Still too early. Im guessing either the 15th or 16th should be the start of my season(pick 1st one of the year). Any thoughts on Go Time?


I would say that sounds reasonable. I too have been out on many long walks on those warm days and thought maybe the season would of got going before the cold snap. Since they didn't pop i guess we can't complain about all this damn wind yet? Starting to remind me of last year with this wind and wild temp fluctuations. I'm thinking we are closer than what were thinking. 3-5 days of warm weather and we will be there.


----------



## Shhhroom Doom (Apr 12, 2019)

Tool fan said:


> Anyone near Davenport or Bettendorf?


I’m in Davenport.


----------



## Shhhroom Doom (Apr 12, 2019)

Well, according to an alternate site (eastern Iowa), blondes are up in the Cedar Rapids area... looks like I’ll put some chaps on, and get my “ssshhroom zooooom” on tomorrow, with a lil ole look see.


----------



## Shhhroom Doom (Apr 12, 2019)

greys said:


> I would say that sounds reasonable. I too have been out on many long walks on those warm days and thought maybe the season would of got going before the cold snap. Since they didn't pop i guess we can't complain about all this damn wind yet? Starting to remind me of last year with this wind and wild temp fluctuations. I'm thinking we are closer than what were thinking. 3-5 days of warm weather and we will be there.


My spider senses are starting to tingle, and me fingers r a bit to itchin! I think you’re right! Ticks will have frost on them, but I’m heading out in the morning, hee hee!


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Shhhroom Doom said:


> I’m in Davenport.


Awesome I’m in rock island you hunt private or public let’s keep each other informed if we have any luck so we know when there up


----------



## Shhhroom Doom (Apr 12, 2019)

Tool fan said:


> Awesome I’m in rock island you hunt private or public let’s keep each other informed if we have any luck so we know when there up


Agreed, and I will do, with pics too! I hunt both, wherever I legally can. I fish a bunch too though, so I might just be found grabbing them from a boat, along banks, and creek edges. I’m happy to say that my spore slurry deposits, have produced in our Northern trout waters.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Walleye , Were they a particular type of oak? I have picked some on Red Oak and Pin Oak, but not many. Never on white oak that I can think of. The Pin Oak they grow along the drip line usually. I don't really hunt oak though. You bring up a good point though for late season hunters up north. Down in Oklahoma and S. Kansas they get late ones on Cedar some year, this being one of them. I had never thought about looking late on oaks. I do check some maple areas late. I think the east side of Mo. is a little ahead of the west, we are close though in the NW. Mo. corner.


----------



## Doobie.Dave (Apr 11, 2019)

Great to see you guys from the Quad Cities in here. Im in Rock Island as well, I hunt a lot of the public lands in the area and sometimes around Sterling / Rock Falls. I will post my finds as they come!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Good Morning IOWA ! Wade here !
how's the Japanese spam looking this morning ?


----------



## SEIowacker (May 7, 2018)

Curtis R said:


> Yes to the road trip. Born and raised in Henry County. Been living in Florida Panhandle for 35 years. Got my brothers up north keeping me posted on the best time. Did the trip several years ago the first week in May and hit gold. Probably never happen again. No sense explaining to Floridians the passion for the mighty Morel. I'm sure wars have been raged for those gorgeous little fungi. Oh well good luck, can't talk Morel to anyone here.


 First week of May into mothers day ought to be just about right this year.Were headed for a warm up this week so maybe we will have a normal year.I hunt washington and keokuk countys.Good luck this could be a good year


----------



## Shhhroom Doom (Apr 12, 2019)

I was going to hunt this morning, but life got in the way. Grrrr! Will go out in a couple days instead now... wait...wait...wait


----------



## Shhhroom Doom (Apr 12, 2019)

wade said:


> Good Morning IOWA ! Wade here !
> how's the Japanese spam looking this morning ?


Have not seen any, so great job on the cleaning up, to powers responsible.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Shhhroom Doom said:


> I was going to hunt this morning, but life got in the way. Grrrr! Will go out in a couple days instead now... wait...wait...wait


I’m going out I’ll post some picks of where we are


----------



## Shhhroom Doom (Apr 12, 2019)

Tool fan said:


> I’m going out I’ll post some picks of where we are


Hope you find success! It’s cold here today, but at least it’s not windy too!


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Shhhroom Doom said:


> Hope you find success! It’s cold here today, but at least it’s not windy too!


I don’t think we will find any but want to get a look at my spots and get some temps and as @wade always says “you won’t know if you don’t go”


----------



## Shhhroom Doom (Apr 12, 2019)

Some from late season, two seasons ago, with my beautiful wife. Let’s hope the big foots don’t pop, till late May!


----------



## Shhhroom Doom (Apr 12, 2019)

Tool fan said:


> I don’t think we will find any but want to get a look at my spots and get some temps and as @wade always says “you won’t know if you don’t go”


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Doobie.Dave said:


> Great to see you guys from the Quad Cities in here. Im in Rock Island as well, I hunt a lot of the public lands in the area and sometimes around Sterling / Rock Falls. I will post my finds as they come!


Welcome to the site Doobie.Dave! Thanks for checking in, looking foward to your reports! G'Luck & HappyHunting!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

wade said:


> Good Morning IOWA ! Wade here !
> how's the Japanese spam looking this morning ?


ThankYa Wade! Appreciate it kindly!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Shhhroom Doom said:


> I was going to hunt this morning, but life got in the way. Grrrr! Will go out in a couple days instead now... wait...wait...wait


I second that! Samething happened to me. Waiting for @Tool fan report.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Well nothing yet like I thought but went out and here we are


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 14828
> View attachment 14830
> Well nothing yet like I thought but went out and here we are


Thanks for updating ToolFan! That 50 is where we were last week on Monday, then abruptly dropped to 42. So, when do You propose, we should be looking at? Thinking, Easter Sunday, maybe early next week? Warmish rain, coming at us mid week is a definite plus ?


----------



## Halfway to shrooms (Apr 15, 2019)

Afternoon shroom room new here but been hunting for years! I’m from south central Iowa. but hunt where ever work takes me all over iowa!


----------



## Halfway to shrooms (Apr 15, 2019)

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> Thanks for updating ToolFan! That 50 is where we were last week on Monday, then abruptly dropped to 42. So, when do You propose, we should be looking at? Thinking, Easter Sunday, maybe early next week? Warmish rain, coming at us mid week is a definite plus ?


I went out for a little bit this afternoon over lunch but nada, the kiddo and I might hit some golden lands but here’s hoping!


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

I’m thinking week week and a half witch would be perfect for me on sun I go on vacation for two weeks here’s a picture same spot last year


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Halfway to shrooms said:


> I went out for a little bit this afternoon over lunch but nada, the kiddo and I might hit some golden lands but here’s hoping!


Welcome to the site @Halfway to shrooms Thanks for the report. G'Luck to Ya & the Kiddo this season & Cheers to hoping for some golden lands!


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Also here’s one from this year in rock island last week


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Only fifteen miles difference but like twenty degrees ground temp both on hills


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Tool fan said:


> Only fifteen miles difference but like twenty degrees ground temp both on hills


Now you’re talking, should be great ground temps according to what you’re showing there certain sure.
Ok, good luck all.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 14872
> I’m thinking week week and a half witch would be perfect for me on sun I go on vacation for two weeks here’s a picture same spot last year


Nice! Those two were some lookers. We sure did warm up quick last year. From winter straight to summer w/drought. As the 100mile per week progression goes..that be about a "normal" season start time. MotherNature bless us with a nice cool Spring!


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Tool fan said:


> Only fifteen miles difference but like twenty degrees ground temp both on hills


Wow! Was the colder Iowa reading on the northside of hill? Or the warmer Illinois reading a southside of a hill? Maybe one had lil more sun exposure than the other?


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

The colder IA one is at the bottom of a hill the other one is on the side of the hill north northwest


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Il reading south facing well south east


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Tool fan said:


> Il reading south facing well south east


Southeast usually warm faster. That is a hellva temp difference though for being only 15mi apart. More I hear/read about micro-climates..its like anything is possible!


----------



## Shhhroom Doom (Apr 12, 2019)

Well, I couldn’t stand it, so I went out for a bit. I found two golf balls, one graphite arrow with high end tip, a nice para cord with d rings, a heavy duty tent stake, a pair of nice sun glasses, a five gallon bucket, a Geo cache, but no morels! Oh, and I managed to Geo cache my cell phone, out in the woods, somewhere.... ugh....


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Shhhroom Doom said:


> Well, I couldn’t stand it, so I went out for a bit. I found two golf balls, one graphite arrow with high end tip, a nice para cord with d rings, a heavy duty tent stake, a pair of nice sun glasses, a five gallon bucket, a Geo cache, but no morels! Oh, and I managed to Geo cache my cell phone, out in the woods, somewhere.... ugh....


Lol! Still laughing @ that post Shhhroom Doom! Always what my Sons & I find. Couple dog toys, key/s, shoe/s(never a complete pair), clothing, or tennis balls(fishing lures/bobbers, if by water)surely thrown in the mix too! I did find a real nice Iphone last year, hunting Hens in an Oak Savanna. "Can You hear me now"? Sorry bout your phone loss though! You thinking bout goin back for it? You like me & never keep the ringer on? Thats always Real Fun!!!


----------



## WalleyeBob (Feb 22, 2019)

kb said:


> Walleye , Were they a particular type of oak? I have picked some on Red Oak and Pin Oak, but not many. Never on white oak that I can think of. The Pin Oak they grow along the drip line usually. I don't really hunt oak though. You bring up a good point though for late season hunters up north. Down in Oklahoma and S. Kansas they get late ones on Cedar some year, this being one of them. I had never thought about looking late on oaks. I do check some maple areas late. I think the east side of Mo. is a little ahead of the west, we are close though in the NW. Mo. corner.[/QUOT





kb said:


> Walleye , Were they a particular type of oak? I have picked some on Red Oak and Pin Oak, but not many. Never on white oak that I can think of. The Pin Oak they grow along the drip line usually. I don't really hunt oak though. You bring up a good point though for late season hunters up north. Down in Oklahoma and S. Kansas they get late ones on Cedar some year, this being one of them. I had never thought about looking late on oaks. I do check some maple areas late. I think the east side of Mo. is a little ahead of the west, we are close though in the





kb said:


> Walleye , Were they a particular type of oak? I have picked some on Red Oak and Pin Oak, but not many. Never on white oak that I can think of. The Pin Oak they grow along the drip line usually. I don't really hunt oak though. You bring up a good point though for late season hunters up north. Down in Oklahoma and S. Kansas they get late ones on Cedar some year, this being one of them. I had never thought about looking late on oaks. I do check some maple areas late. I think the east side of Mo. is a little ahead of the west, we are close though in the NW. Mo. corner.


The 


kb said:


> Walleye , Were they a particular type of oak? I have picked some on Red Oak and Pin Oak, but not many. Never on white oak that I can think of. The Pin Oak they grow along the drip line usually. I don't really hunt oak though. You bring up a good point though for late season hunters up north. Down in Oklahoma and S. Kansas they get late ones on Cedar some year, this being one of them. I had never thought about looking late on oaks. I do check some maple areas late. I think the east side of Mo. is a little ahead of the west, we are close though in the NW. Mo. corner.



I found them by white oak last season kb. Some old boy told me about it. It's kinda weird not looking for dead elms. What do you mean when talking about <the drip line>?


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

@WalleyeBob Thanks for the Late Oak tip. Hadnt ever heard that they produce morchella roun these parts!


----------



## WalleyeBob (Feb 22, 2019)

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> @WalleyeBob Thanks for the Late Oak tip. Hadnt ever heard that they produce morchella roun these parts!


Hope it you HawkeyeMerkels!


----------



## Shhhroom Doom (Apr 12, 2019)

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> Lol! Still laughing @ that post Shhhroom Doom! Always what my Sons & I find. Couple dog toys, key/s, shoe/s(never a complete pair), clothing, or tennis balls(fishing lures/bobbers, if by water)surely thrown in the mix too! I did find a real nice Iphone last year, hunting Hens in an Oak Savanna. "Can You hear me now"? Sorry bout your phone loss though! You thinking bout goin back for it? You like me & never keep the ringer on? Thats always Real Fun!!!


Time to re walk the 17,000 steps I did yesterday... cutting in to my fishing trip today, but life will go on. =)


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Shhhroom Doom said:


> Time to re walk the 17,000 steps I did yesterday... cutting in to my fishing trip today, but life will go on. =)


Find it ?


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

walleye, the drip line is the circle the outer edges of the longest and lowest limbs make where the water would shed off a tree in rain. Pin oak with the drooping branches have distinct drip lines when not to crowded. Never find many but I will look if I am walking by. I have white oak out the -- down hear, I'll give the ground a better look as I walk through.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

I hunt a military base where you can collect neat things like boot knives and razor wire they leave laying around.


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

Tool fan said:


> Find it ?


I too am curious! However from the list of things he found, that was at the least an eventful walk, ive never found that much crap haha. I am thinking by the end of next weekend things will be good i hope? I see they allready changed the forecast and now not as much rain in most of the state and too much in other parts... Went out today for four and half hours, and didnt find any morels to put in the bag. The dog found a nice mud hole and got a bath. I think if we get a good few rains and week of steady temp without the excessive wind we have had, we should be finding them as soon as next weekend! Good luck to all and my fellow shroomers. May the spores be with you!


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

I saw on FB that the first Morels were found near Council Bluffs in the sand.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

I seen that also on the great morel wbs but you guys in the quad city’s better get ready only one county over


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

I wander where in the sand since the entire river bottom was under water for 2 -3 weeks.


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

kb said:


> I wander where in the sand since the entire river bottom was under water for 2 -3 weeks.


I read that anything that flooded out west ( not a river just being out of its banks a few feet ) is not safe to pick morels due to the fecal matter. It said that you want to avoid them bottoms for 2 years minimum... Hope this helps and be safe!


----------



## Shhhroom Doom (Apr 12, 2019)

Tool fan said:


> Find it ?


Well, according to my fit bit, I’ve spent over 40,000 steps trying to find it (my I phone) with no luck. List of non targets, just from yesterday: 9 golf balls, one eight point buck head, another high end arrow, a remote wilderness camp, a deer stand, stashes climbing spikes, one shoe, a cooking pot, a bunch of bright bird feathers, countless bottles and cans, violets, dandelions, larch spur sprouts, a dead chicken mushroom, and some foil, but no morealso or phone... I marked every sit down log that I searched, which might of been where I’d left it, with either foil, marker tape, or a discarded bottle or can. I won’t say where I was, but if anyone finds a white and silver I phone, please let me know here. Thanks, and happy shrooming!


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Shhhroom Doom said:


> Well, according to my fit bit, I’ve spent over 40,000 steps trying to find it (my I phone) with no luck. List of non targets, just from yesterday: 9 golf balls, one eight point buck head, another high end arrow, a remote wilderness camp, a deer stand, stashes climbing spikes, one shoe, a cooking pot, a bunch of bright bird feathers, countless bottles and cans, violets, dandelions, larch spur sprouts, a dead chicken mushroom, and some foil, but no morealso or phone... I marked every sit down log that I searched, which might of been where I’d left it, with either foil, marker tape, or a discarded bottle or can. I won’t say where I was, but if anyone finds a white and silver I phone, please let me know here. Thanks, and happy shrooming!


That sucks and so dose all the garbage your finding people suck 
Went out yesterday all I found was a deer shed


----------



## Shhhroom Doom (Apr 12, 2019)

List update: 1 embedded tick, and still in me atm, lol! No morels still, but it’s close, very close now


----------



## shroomdawg (Apr 10, 2013)

Shhhroom Doom said:


> Well, according to my fit bit, I’ve spent over 40,000 steps trying to find it (my I phone) with no luck. List of non targets, just from yesterday: 9 golf balls, one eight point buck head, another high end arrow, a remote wilderness camp, a deer stand, stashes climbing spikes, one shoe, a cooking pot, a bunch of bright bird feathers, countless bottles and cans, violets, dandelions, larch spur sprouts, a dead chicken mushroom, and some foil, but no morealso or phone... I marked every sit down log that I searched, which might of been where I’d left it, with either foil, marker tape, or a discarded bottle or can. I won’t say where I was, but if anyone finds a white and silver I phone, please let me know here. Thanks, and happy shrooming!


I dropped my iPhoto today after I took a few shroom pics and didn’t know. I walked a little ways, went to make a call and just about dirty my britches when I couldn’t find it. I managed to backtrack and find it but I was fricking pissed, worried I wasn’t gonna find it.


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

Okay so enough about phones. Glad to see others have been finding morels as well. Still not liking this wind we been getting. Warm up is also not looking good. Hopefully things stay cool.


----------



## Shhhroom Doom (Apr 12, 2019)

Tool fan said:


> That sucks and so dose all the garbage your finding people suck
> Went out yesterday all I found was a deer shed


I plan to bring a garbage bag back in with me, and use the trash I stood up, as a search grid guide. (Snickers like the Penguin) Yes, I’m a native born “Idiot Out Wandering Around” [Iowan] But I’ll be “that guy” and drag a lot of that crap out with me when I return to hunt it again. It is sad, truly, when we don’t respect our land.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Well this is our forecast


----------



## Shhhroom Doom (Apr 12, 2019)

greys said:


> Okay so enough about phones. Glad to see others have been finding morels as well. Still not liking this wind we been getting. Warm up is also not looking good. Hopefully things stay cool.


Sorry for rambling on about my loss. Back to fungus agreed. =)


----------



## Shhhroom Doom (Apr 12, 2019)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 14874
> Also here’s one from this year in rock island last week


Do you know where I can get that same thermometer at, nearby the Quad Cities @Tool fan ? Thanks


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Got it at Walmart


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

[QUOTE="Shhhroom Doom, post: 779184, member: 20568" I’ve spent over 40,000 steps trying to find my I phone with no luck. I won’t say where I was, but if anyone finds a white and silver I phone, please let me know here. [/QUOTE]

Shhhroom Doom: *do this google search: "how to geolocate a lost i phone"*
It seems that there are options available for you.

When I hunt with my neighbor, we use walkie-talkies. Well, one day I found I'd lost mine somewhere in the woods. I immediately got my buddies walkie talkie and back-tracked my path, pressing and releasing the transmit button every 10 seconds to make my lost one squalk. I found it within 10 minutes. I had to get within 30-40 feet from it to hear it.

Good luck. I believe you can find it. Let us know how it turns out, so we can all learn.


----------



## Shhhroom Doom (Apr 12, 2019)

Thanks Tool fan, going out to try to get one today. SB, I had all locator services turned off, just had 911 enabled. Thank you for the suggestion. I left an eight point deer skull, with neck bones still attached, in a low tree crotch, near where it was lost as a bio marker. Looks to be a passed late season poaching kill. I’ll revisit there in a week or so. Back to shroom zoom mode!


----------



## Colton kavitz (Mar 2, 2018)

Going out today in northwestern iowa will post later with updates


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

It’s on quad cities


----------



## Shhhroom Doom (Apr 12, 2019)

Colton kavitz said:


> Going out today in northwestern iowa will post later with updates


Good luck! My wife and I are heading out in a bit, South of the QC. I sure hope we don’t get that 80 for tomorrow the weather man is calling for...


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Shhhroom Doom said:


> Good luck! My wife and I are heading out in a bit, South of the QC. I sure hope we don’t get that 80 for tomorrow the weather man is calling for...


Gl I’m going to a spot later last day of work for two weeks


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

Grasp the tick’s mouthparts against the skin, using pointed tweezers.
Be patient; the long mouthpart is covered with barbs, so removing it can be difficult and time consuming.
Pull steadily until you can ease the tick out of the skin.
DO NOT pull back sharply; this may tear the mouthparts from the body of the tick and leave them embedded in the skin.
If this happens, don’t panic! Embedded mouthparts do not transmit Lyme disease.
DO NOT squeeze or crush the body of the tick; this may force infected body fluids from the tick into the skin.
DO NOT apply substances such as petroleum jelly, nail polish, or a lighted match to the tick while it is attached. They may agitate the tick and force more infected fluid into the skin.
Once you have removed the tick, wash the wound site and your hands with soap and water.
Observe the bite site over the next two weeks for any signs of an expanding red rash.
Tick attachment time is important; removing ticks within 36 hours of attachment reduces the risk of infection.
Testing ticks for infection is possible, but not recommended on a routine basis. You should consult your physician to see if you should save; the tick after removal for further evaluation.

https://www.hopkinsrheumatology.org...research-center/what-to-do-after-a-tick-bite/


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

greys said:


> I read that anything that flooded out west ( not a river just being out of its banks a few feet ) is not safe to pick morels due to the fecal matter. It said that you want to avoid them bottoms for 2 years minimum... Hope this helps and be safe!


Be my luck that's where I'd find the sacred mother load. Don't think it's in me to be that cautious, I'd just soak in salt water and make sure they were cooked well. Could use friends and relatives as guinea pigs.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

greys said:


> Grasp the tick’s mouthparts against the skin, using pointed tweezers.
> Be patient; the long mouthpart is covered with barbs, so removing it can be difficult and time consuming.
> Pull steadily until you can ease the tick out of the skin.
> DO NOT pull back sharply; this may tear the mouthparts from the body of the tick and leave them embedded in the skin.
> ...










tick bite I got in 2015, they went ahead and treated me for lyme disease even though I didn't test positive for antibodies. Only down side to mushroom hunting. I now wear all white clothes treated with permethrin and haven't had one since.


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

Yeah that a nasty looking one. Found a fully grown female deer tick on my belly last night, ironically after telling a bud where i hunt I've not gotten one that actually started feeding. Couldn't of been on for more than 6 hours. I did every thing that post said not to do, Will keeping a close eye on it in the next few weeks, That lyme disease doesnt F*** around.


----------



## Shhhroom Doom (Apr 12, 2019)

Checked both sides of the Mississippi River, South of the QC, down to Muscatine. Warming up, but time to put on my rain dance boots.... my stuff is still a bit out. Found more devil’s urns, and new larch spur blooms... tick tock...great info on ticks greys! Mine sure still hurts! Hope the rest of you all did better finding, than hunting/foraging today? Happy Easter all!


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

So what does the white clothing do to prevent ticks?? Never heard this


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

morelmaniacmn said:


> So what does the white clothing do to prevent ticks?? Never heard this


Allows you to see them as they're crawling up you leg. I pick off several every time out.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Well today was a bust need rain and there going to pop like crazy I think 
Temps to day tops bottoms hill sides all 55 + degrees


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

Couldn't leave these in the ground much longer as they were starting to dry out. Still left the fresh ones that weren't dried out. Ground is super dry and wind has been bad. This 80+ temp were getting is going to hurt!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

yes, please rain.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

SW Iowa, hey buddy you alright up there in Glenwood? I have not seen you post and I know you guys caught some of the worst of the Mo. R. flood. I-29 is still closed clear down to me. Hope all is well.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

br5 said:


> View attachment 15576
> tick bite I got in 2015, they went ahead and treated me for lyme disease even though I didn't test positive for antibodies. Only down side to mushroom hunting. I now wear all white clothes treated with permethrin and haven't had one since.


Dang Br5! Ive seen You post about that Tick bite, but never seen the pic. Wow, that Mutha got U Good! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

greys said:


> View attachment 15678
> View attachment 15680
> 
> 
> Couldn't leave these in the ground much longer as they were starting to dry out. Still left the fresh ones that weren't dried out. Ground is super dry and wind has been bad. This 80+ temp were getting is going to hurt!


Hey Greys! I agree about these High temps/wind weve had.. today & Easter Sunday's +80deg! Think JeriAnn/Megan said temps were to be milder next week, w/some cooler overnights. Hope like KB, to get scattered shower Monday afternoon & with cloudy day Tuesday, hopefully soil retains it.


----------



## Cam (Apr 8, 2017)

Happy Easter guys..anyone going out today? Think I may get some time in between relatives to check in the woods behind the house but not sure its going to be very productive, but I have to at least give it a shot. Good luck everyone


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> Dang Br5! Ive seen You post about that Tick bite, but never seen the pic. Wow, that Mutha got U Good! Thanks for sharing it.


I had one get embedded behind my knee in 2009. To this day that spot swells up like a mosquito bite maybe two times a year. What ever they inject seems to stay with me.


----------



## Shhhroom Doom (Apr 12, 2019)

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 15618
> View attachment 15620
> Well today was a bust need rain and there going to pop like crazy I think
> Temps to day tops bottoms hill sides all 55 + degrees


 Nice pictures. I totally agree. If we just can get some good rain...things are just a bit too dry, high and low atm, everywhere I’ve been.


----------



## MrBrowning (Apr 21, 2019)

No morels yet, however I did find some beautiful dryads saddle.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

br5 said:


> View attachment 15576
> tick bite - I now wear all white clothes treated with permethrin and haven't had one since.


br5 -- I second that. I have dedicated "woods clothes" hat, gloves, socks, pants shirt that I spray with Sawyers permithrin, per directions. It works!! I even spray my shoulder bag and strap.

Every other trip to the woods I'll wash the clothes and every 2nd wash, I'll refresh the spray coat of permithrin.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

MrBrowning said:


> View attachment 15762
> No morels yet, however I did find some beautiful dryads saddle.


Welcome to the Forum, MrBrowning! Its a Great Resource & Full of equally Great Members! Thanks for posting that pic. G'Luck & HappyHunting this season!


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

sb said:


> br5 -- I second that. I have dedicated "woods clothes" hat, gloves, socks, pants shirt that I spray with Sawyers permithrin, per directions. It works!! I even spray my shoulder bag and strap.
> 
> Every other trip to the woods I'll wash the clothes and every 2nd wash, I'll refresh the spray coat of permithrin.


Same here, don't use two sets of clothes I have for anything else.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi KB

Yes, the March flooding was/still is unbelievable. My company is involved in the repairs along I-29. Incredible damage obviously but there are some great contractors out there putting the pieces back together. 

I’ve been lurking here and over on the Missouri board to see what’s shaking. I haven’t been out yet, but probably will after the next rain. Hoping to see lots of great posts the next three weeks!


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

After 5 days of hunting these buggers, Time to take a day off. Seems like many aren't posting their finds on here this year? That good or that bad? Still finding semi dried out morels... And freshly popped. Higher on the hills you go the drier it gets. The lower you go the wetter it gets. Good leaf cover on the ground is critical to retain mositure, so keep an eye for this, And you can see the dirt is closer to MUD rather than dry dirt you find up on the hill tops. The wind and heat will be here again tomorrow, but hopefully we get this rain tonight and tomorrow! Haven't found the scale yet, but picked 31 thus far, Guessing around half a pound. Glad to see some new faces on here this year! If you don't find them in your first 10 hours of hunting don't feel bad. I taught myself how to hunt morels with nothing more than this site, eyes, and feet. 15 years later, im starting to get the hang of it! All 2019 finds have been at 920-940. Cheers ! and Happy Easter


----------



## shroomdawg (Apr 10, 2013)

greys said:


> After 5 days of hunting these buggers, Time to take a day off. Seems like many aren't posting their finds on here this year? That good or that bad? Still finding semi dried out morels... And freshly popped. Higher on the hills you go the drier it gets. The lower you go the wetter it gets. Good leaf cover on the ground is critical to retain mositure, so keep an eye for this, And you can see the dirt is closer to MUD rather than dry dirt you find up on the hill tops. The wind and heat will be here again tomorrow, but hopefully we get this rain tonight and tomorrow! Haven't found the scale yet, but picked 31 thus far, Guessing around half a pound. Glad to see some new faces on here this year! If you don't find them in your first 10 hours of hunting don't feel bad. I taught myself how to hunt morels with nothing more than this site, eyes, and feet. 15 years later, im starting to get the hang of it! All 2019 finds have been at 920-940. Cheers ! and Happy Easter



Happy Easter to you greys..., He has risen!


----------



## shroomdawg (Apr 10, 2013)

br5 said:


> View attachment 15576
> tick bite I got in 2015, they went ahead and treated me for lyme disease even though I didn't test positive for antibodies. Only down side to mushroom hunting. I now wear all white clothes treated with permethrin and haven't had one since.



It’s why I say, Shroomin Ain’t For Wussies!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

shroomdawg said:


> It’s why I say, Shroomin Ain’t For Wussies!


Yup, real shrooming tends to weed out the Whiner’s.
How’s you been doing so far, so yo speak?


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Old Elm said:


> Yup, real shrooming tends to weed out the Whiner’s.
> How’s you been doing so far, so yo speak?


That's why I now hunt solo. I've went with others, but after first 8 miles they're asking me if I think this is fun? It's then that I realize it's going to be a long day for them. Usually their first and last hunt.


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

br5 said:


> That's why I now hunt solo. I've went with others, but after first 8 miles they're asking me if I think this is fun? It's then that I realize it's going to be a long day for them. Usually their first and last hunt.


Lol ya that’s my wife after thirty minutes just keep saying it’s to early or there’s none here


----------



## Tool fan (Apr 11, 2017)

Just seen a post for the qc Davenport and Silvis


----------



## i_heart_shrooms (Apr 21, 2016)

br5 said:


> That's why I now hunt solo. I've went with others, but after first 8 miles they're asking me if I think this is fun? It's then that I realize it's going to be a long day for them. Usually their first and last hunt.


Fuck yeah man. I LOVE going out on 10-hour hikes in the woods in the middle of some random WMA without a bunch of state park patrons asking me if I'm finding any mushrooms. Whenever I bring someone out on a hunt I warn them I'm going to be out all day and inevitably they get tired and bored because we haven't found any in the first hour or two. 

You gotta be dedicated and accept that sometimes you'll get burnt and find diddly squat. To me it's just one more parcel of land I don't need to check next time!


----------



## mushyal (Apr 3, 2013)

Found 27 small ones in Dallas county. I'd post a picture, but they aren't worth bragging about.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

mushyal said:


> Found 27 small ones in Dallas county. I'd post a picture, but they aren't worth bragging about.


RightOn @mushyal! Looks like were in for some perfect Spring weather. Rain, showers, thunderstorm, cool days & cool nights. Now if it will just blanket the whole state, instead of this spotty hit & miss crap! Many of these small finds happening thru central to the bottom half of State. This wknd.. next week? Either way, were about to have a Real Flush! Thanks for the reporting!


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

i_heart_shrooms said:


> Fuck yeah man. I LOVE going out on 10-hour hikes in the woods in the middle of some random WMA without a bunch of state park patrons asking me if I'm finding any mushrooms. Whenever I bring someone out on a hunt I warn them I'm going to be out all day and inevitably they get tired and bored because we haven't found any in the first hour or two.
> 
> You gotta be dedicated and accept that sometimes you'll get burnt and find diddly squat. To me it's just one more parcel of land I don't need to check next time!


Yeah, I'm always thinking over that next hill, and just one more elm. I know several people that have found 40lbs. in one area and the yearning for that mother load keeps me going.


----------



## shroomdawg (Apr 10, 2013)

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> RightOn @mushyal! Looks like were in for some perfect Spring weather. Rain, showers, thunderstorm, cool days & cool nights. Now if it will just blanket the whole state, instead of this spotted hit & miss crap! Many of these small finds happening thru central to the bottom half of State. This wknd.. next week? Either way, were about to have a Real Flush! Thanks for the reporting!



As soon as kb gives the word he’s finding shrooms north of St Joe I’ll be headed your way, we need rain up along the MO/IA line.
We get some decent rain in the next few days the shrooms should be blowing up in the hills. Then it’ll be time to separate the shroompuppies from the SHROOMDAWGIES BAWS!!!!


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

There are cracks in the ground here. But ten miles north they got a quarter-inch rain last night. So I went tree hunting today. Generally speaking, mushrooms are incidental to finding the right tree in the right place. I always hunt trees. 

The mid-spring forest floor is at once a crazy quilt of textures and kaleidoscope of hues. The crisp clutter of last year's leaves amid the chaff of sticks and twigs, some old, others new, are punctuated with new life in every imaginable shade of green. Interspersed amid the chaos of old and new is an occasional splash of yellow, blue, violet, white or red, completing nature’s palette.

After traipsing over 5 miles and weaving through the woods, it happened; you know how it is: in a near-magic moment, suddenly one’s eyes adjust to the collage of the forest floor and the subtle contrasts and relief of _everything_ comes into focus. And that’s when you find them.

250 or so found in *Johnson County* today, mostly in the vicinity of one large and several smaller, peripheral dead elms, on a southeast-facing gentle slope of about 15 degrees, above the confluence of two springs.


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

Congrats to you sir!


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

morelmaniacmn said:


> Congrats to you sir!


Thanks, bro, and best of luck to you as things get going. Wouldn't have happened until that *magic moment* when everything came into focus. Suppose I walked over at least that many?? I bet so.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey Dawg, you may be waiting a while. NW. Mo is screwed I think. No rain for a couple of weeks and 80 plus will do that. I am not sure even rain will help, if we ever get any. I am readjusting my aim for wetter climes. I saw nothing but small dried up ones today around St. Joe. Nice haul there SG, that is what I am looking for. About how far north of Kirksville, Mo are you? I have a good spot over there, I think it has had rain. And ya'll are right on losing the non-addicted, want to be pickers. I lose them when I say I am going to drive 200 miles to check a spot, hoping they are there. Many times they are not.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

kb said:


> Hey Dawg, you may be waiting a while. NW. Mo is screwed I think. No rain for a couple of weeks and 80 plus will do that. I am not sure even rain will help, if we ever get any. I am readjusting my aim for wetter climes. I saw nothing but small dried up ones today around St. Joe. Nice haul there SG, that is what I am looking for. About how far north of Kirksville, Mo are you? I have a good spot over there, I think it has had rain. And ya'll are right on losing the non-addicted, want to be pickers. I lose them when I say I am going to drive 200 miles to check a spot, hoping they are there. Many times they are not.


Hey kb, awesome to cya here again, veteran! I used to live in Columbia (MIZZOU '85) and later Kirkwood (St. Louee way), so I know the latitude you're talkin'. I'm 125 or so miles *NORTH*--near Iowa City. That said, don't be deterred. It's ON down there, and north to the border. I'm 4 county tiers north of the border, but it's all about rain. Follow the rain and hunt trees. North of I-80 should be hot starting this weekend. That's where last night's rain fell, from .25 to .5 inches. That's vital.


----------



## shroomdawg (Apr 10, 2013)

kb said:


> Hey Dawg, you may be waiting a while. NW. Mo is screwed I think. No rain for a couple of weeks and 80 plus will do that. I am not sure even rain will help, if we ever get any. I am readjusting my aim for wetter climes. I saw nothing but small dried up ones today around St. Joe. Nice haul there SG, that is what I am looking for. About how far north of Kirksville, Mo are you? I have a good spot over there, I think it has had rain. And ya'll are right on losing the non-addicted, want to be pickers. I lose them when I say I am going to drive 200 miles to check a spot, hoping they are there. Many times they are not.


Ya think? I figure one good stray shower or two north of St Joe and the hills should put off a few shrooms. I’m looking at the extended forecast for NWMO and it shows rain chances starting this weekend through next week..... let’s hope that’s the case.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

shroomdawg said:


> As soon as kb gives the word he’s finding shrooms north of St Joe I’ll be headed your way, we need rain up along the MO/IA line.
> We get some decent rain in the next few days the shrooms should be blowing up in the hills. Then it’ll be time to separate the shroompuppies from the SHROOMDAWGIES BAWS!!!!


Absolutely! I read yesterday that You were going to be following the rain. That be a Good idea, w/Sunday & early next week, looking to be the best for rain potential. @kb hills sure do need it! Let us know, if the Posse follows that Rain Train!!!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> Absolutely! I read yesterday that You were going to be following the rain. That be a Good idea, w/Sunday & early next week, looking to be the best for rain potential. @kb hills sure do need it! Let us know, if the Posse follows that Rain Train!!!


Oh say there, have a fun time & be safe.
Just say No to ticks.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Dawg, believe me I am hoping more than anyone that the north turns out well. Many of my best spots are between home and Sioux City.


----------



## SEIowacker (May 7, 2018)

Shroom God thanks for the report.Being south of you i reckon its time to get out there in the woods.Thanks


----------



## fungushumongous (Apr 19, 2016)

Found a one inch grey and three very tiny (half inch or so) yellows this morning in one of my earliest spots in central Boone County. Spent about 15 minutes looking, not worth spending any more time out there for at least a couple days. Indicators are definitely still early. Good luck to all, cheers!


----------



## SEIowacker (May 7, 2018)

The wife and i did a quick search of some early spots.17 little grays in keokuk county.Still early yet for me


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

shroom god said:


> There are cracks in the ground here. But ten miles north they got a quarter-inch rain last night. So I went tree hunting today. Generally speaking, mushrooms are incidental to finding the right tree in the right place. I always hunt trees.
> 
> The mid-spring forest floor is at once a crazy quilt of textures and kaleidoscope of hues. The crisp clutter of last year's leaves amid the chaff of sticks and twigs, some old, others new, are punctuated with new life in every imaginable shade of green. Interspersed amid the chaos of old and new is an occasional splash of yellow, blue, violet, white or red, completing nature’s palette.
> 
> ...


That was probably the most well written poetic description of the woods and finding a morel I have ever read. So much detail intertwined that it spoke to my mushroom hunting soul.


----------



## JeffRoetman (Apr 20, 2018)

br5 said:


> That was probably the most well written poetic description of the woods and finding a morel I have ever read. So much detail intertwined that it spoke to my mushroom hunting soul.





shroom god said:


> There are cracks in the ground here. But ten miles north they got a quarter-inch rain last night. So I went tree hunting today. Generally speaking, mushrooms are incidental to finding the right tree in the right place. I always hunt trees.
> 
> The mid-spring forest floor is at once a crazy quilt of textures and kaleidoscope of hues. The crisp clutter of last year's leaves amid the chaff of sticks and twigs, some old, others new, are punctuated with new life in every imaginable shade of green. Interspersed amid the chaos of old and new is an occasional splash of yellow, blue, violet, white or red, completing nature’s palette.
> 
> ...


Nice written communication skills shroom god. Nothing tonight in my very mediocre spots near my home a mile east of Johnson. Co. Time to hit better spots in the area.


----------



## Cam (Apr 8, 2017)

Rain looks to be coming in on the radar, praying to the gods its more than a tease this time


----------



## shroomdawg (Apr 10, 2013)

HawkeyeMerkels said:


> Absolutely! I read yesterday that You were going to be following the rain. That be a Good idea, w/Sunday & early next week, looking to be the best for rain potential. @kb hills sure do need it! Let us know, if the Posse follows that Rain Train!!!


I've been checkin the forecast, this weekend and next week look pretty good for rain.....I think NWMO and SEIA could still produce some decent hauls.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

shroomdawg said:


> I've been checkin the forecast, this weekend and next week look pretty good for rain.....I think NWMO and SEIA could still produce some decent hauls.



Atta boy, good job. Keep us posted on your progress.
THX’z


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Got skunked in my early hill spot south of Glenwood last night. They usually start about this time of year there within a day or two. The forest floor is getting prime, so it won’t be long. A few rain showers would bring them, I believe. Too dry. Hope to go again Friday, or Saturday at the latest. Good luck all.

Quick question — do you folks cover your stumps? I do.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Is that you SW? I thought maybe the floods had got you. Nice to see you are up and about. Dawg, I hope you are right on the rain bringing on some kind of a flush, time will tell. Any other year I would drive up to the line and check some spots, kind of feels like a waste of time at the moment. Man if you get on the NOAA site and check accumulated precip. for the last month NW. Mo and W. Iowa are like at 10 percent of normal, I need mud on my boots to feel confident.


----------



## Carl (Apr 8, 2017)

shroom god said:


> There are cracks in the ground here. But ten miles north they got a quarter-inch rain last night. So I went tree hunting today. Generally speaking, mushrooms are incidental to finding the right tree in the right place. I always hunt trees.
> 
> The mid-spring forest floor is at once a crazy quilt of textures and kaleidoscope of hues. The crisp clutter of last year's leaves amid the chaff of sticks and twigs, some old, others new, are punctuated with new life in every imaginable shade of green. Interspersed amid the chaos of old and new is an occasional splash of yellow, blue, violet, white or red, completing nature’s palette.
> 
> ...





shroom god said:


> There are cracks in the ground here. But ten miles north they got a quarter-inch rain last night. So I went tree hunting today. Generally speaking, mushrooms are incidental to finding the right tree in the right place. I always hunt trees.
> 
> The mid-spring forest floor is at once a crazy quilt of textures and kaleidoscope of hues. The crisp clutter of last year's leaves amid the chaff of sticks and twigs, some old, others new, are punctuated with new life in every imaginable shade of green. Interspersed amid the chaos of old and new is an occasional splash of yellow, blue, violet, white or red, completing nature’s palette.
> 
> ...


Do you think Loess Hills would yield me anything ?? Thinking about taking a trip tomorrow after we got some rain but I dont usually hunt in the hills. More river bottoms but my spots are toast. Is it still too early for the hills ??


----------



## Carl (Apr 8, 2017)

kb said:


> Is that you SW? I thought maybe the floods had got you. Nice to see you are up and about. Dawg, I hope you are right on the rain bringing on some kind of a flush, time will tell. Any other year I would drive up to the line and check some spots, kind of feels like a waste of time at the moment. Man if you get on the NOAA site and check accumulated precip. for the last month NW. Mo and W. Iowa are like at 10 percent of normal, I need mud on my boots to feel confident.


Going to loess hills tomorrow it rained up there today so I hope I find something


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Carl said:


> Do you think Loess Hills would yield me anything ?? Thinking about taking a trip tomorrow after we got some rain but I dont usually hunt in the hills. More river bottoms but my spots are toast. Is it still too early for the hills ??


I live in the Loess Hills and I think it is a tad early, at least here in Council Bluffs. But I hope you find some. It rained a little bit here this morning from about 9 am til noon. Just enough to wet the ground, settle the dust. We could get a shower or two overnight Friday into early Saturday morning, and then again late Sunday afternoon, fyi.


----------



## manleyman (Apr 26, 2015)

going to check at the line and south in the morning hope its not as dry down there


----------



## Swat1018 (Apr 10, 2017)

Finding a few in Lewis/Knox Counties, MO.


----------



## bloomer (Apr 10, 2013)

Picked 36 - 1.5 to 2 inch greys east of Des Moines last night(combined, not a pound probably) and left at least twice that that were just starting to come up. Will head back Saturday before the temps drop.


----------



## fungushumongous (Apr 19, 2016)

Saw a lot of TINY greys (fingernail size and smaller) this morning in my prime spots in Boone County, none worth picking. All indicators still early. Supposed to get down to 32 tomorrow night, yikes! But after that, beautiful spring temps for at least the next week. The few tiny yellows I saw all had brown blight on the peaks of caps, but the greys all looked very healthy. Wonder if the low temps cause the yellows this damage and that’s why they are usually later bloomers? Used to think the blight was from dryness, but the soils in the woods around here are pretty moist.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

SEIowacker said:


> Shroom God thanks for the report.Being south of you i reckon its time to get out there in the woods.Thanks


Get out there and pound the ground! I've been holed up in St. Like's Hospital in CR since Wednesday, helping aging parents. It seems that what I found Tuesday in Johnson County is an aberration. Was it crazy luck? We'll see...I'm able to hit it again tomorrow morning. Rain moving in after 2, and below freezing Saturday night. A similar cold snap and gusty winds occurred last year--(minus the rain) occurred here last year. Not good at all. Hope you get out and bring 'em home!


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

I've never hunted the Loess Hills. I've always wanted to. Given that they are basically wind-borne sediment from the plains, the soil composition is more "granular," isn't it? I'd think it would tend to dry out fast, but a period of successive rains and warm temps should be a recipe for a big crop. I'm just guessing.


----------



## shroomdawg (Apr 10, 2013)

shroom god said:


> I've never hunted the Loess Hills. I've always wanted to. Given that they are basically wind-borne sediment from the plains, the soil composition is more "granular," isn't it? I'd think it would tend to dry out fast, but a period of successive rains and warm temps should be a recipe for a big crop. I'm just guessing.


There’s quite a bit of black dirt in them hills. The valleys have a layer of black dirt from years of decaying leaf litter, tough walking but it can be off da hook good. On top of the ridges it’s pretty much the sandy loess soil. I don’t usually find a lot on the ridges but on good years (a lot of rain and warm temperatures) you can find certain trees on the upper ridges putting of good numbers.


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

shroom god said:


> Get out there and pound the ground! I've been holed up in St. Like's Hospital in CR since Wednesday, helping aging parents. It seems that what I found Tuesday in Johnson County is an aberration. Was it crazy luck? We'll see...I'm able to hit it again tomorrow morning. Rain moving in after 2, and below freezing Saturday night. A similar cold snap and gusty winds occurred last year--(minus the rain) occurred here last year. Not good at all. Hope you get out and bring 'em home!


 I seen the forecast last night and thought, Poor Shroom god, Looks like snow up your way? Suppose to hit freezing tomorrow night/ sunday morning. Things sure are weird this year, Far and few in between, over 30 hours hunting now.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

I was born, raised and still live in the Loess Hills. They basically run from about KC north to almost Sioux Falls. The largest areas being in Iowa. Advice I would give to anyone who has not hunted them is this. Don't waste a lot of time climbing up and down them or you will wear yourself out. Stick to the bottom edges of draws, if you do go to the top, stay there and work the edges of the old farm fields many have. In the years of the big elm die offs they were killer and some spots still have good numbers. Check the ash also, they often produce in the hills. I worry this year is to dry to do well. SG, my grandfather called the soil "sugar clay" because it erodes so bad. You are right it is a wind blown vertisoil sediment, many of the bluffs are shaped like a sand dune if you just take the trees off. The odd shapes provide a variety of slopes and elevations. You would like it.


----------



## Carl (Apr 8, 2017)

kb said:


> I was born, raised and still live in the Loess Hills. They basically run from about KC north to almost Sioux Falls. The largest areas being in Iowa. Advice I would give to anyone who has not hunted them is this. Don't waste a lot of time climbing up and down them or you will wear yourself out. Stick to the bottom edges of draws, if you do go to the top, stay there and work the edges of the old farm fields many have. In the years of the big elm die offs they were killer and some spots still have good numbers. Check the ash also, they often produce in the hills. I worry this year is to dry to do well. SG, my grandfather called the soil "sugar clay" because it erodes so bad. You are right it is a wind blown vertisoil sediment, many of the bluffs are shaped like a sand dune if you just take the trees off. The odd shapes provide a variety of slopes and elevations. You would like it.


Rained pretty good there last night I seen too.


----------



## shroomdawg (Apr 10, 2013)

kb said:


> I was born, raised and still live in the Loess Hills. They basically run from about KC north to almost Sioux Falls. The largest areas being in Iowa. Advice I would give to anyone who has not hunted them is this. Don't waste a lot of time climbing up and down them or you will wear yourself out. Stick to the bottom edges of draws, if you do go to the top, stay there and work the edges of the old farm fields many have. In the years of the big elm die offs they were killer and some spots still have good numbers. Check the ash also, they often produce in the hills. I worry this year is to dry to do well. SG, my grandfather called the soil "sugar clay" because it erodes so bad. You are right it is a wind blown vertisoil sediment, many of the bluffs are shaped like a sand dune if you just take the trees off. The odd shapes provide a variety of slopes and elevations. You would like it.



I've often wondered about the wind blown theory, it seems strange that the deposits only went across the flood plain. I often wondered if the loess soil was deposited from glaciers grinding the sedimentary rock as they moved and pushing that fine sugar dirt out to the edges of the moving glaciers like a giant dozer. It's a little mysterious and magical up in them hills, a unique ecosystem found nowhere else in the world. There is some similar deposits in China, or so I've heard.


----------



## SEIowacker (May 7, 2018)

shroom god said:


> Get out there and pound the ground! I've been holed up in St. Like's Hospital in CR since Wednesday, helping aging parents. It seems that what I found Tuesday in Johnson County is an aberration. Was it crazy luck? We'll see...I'm able to hit it again tomorrow morning. Rain moving in after 2, and below freezing Saturday night. A similar cold snap and gusty winds occurred last year--(minus the rain) occurred here last year. Not good at all. Hope you get out and bring 'em home!


 Yep one really never knows to you get out there in the woods.Years ago i went to Lake Darling to see if the fish were biting,the shrooms were just starting with a few grays.On the way driving the lake road a woman and two young kids came out of the woods with three bags of what looked like nice yellow morels.I bet my jaw about hit the stearing wheel.
They say the shrooms move north at about 200 miles a week but i think its more like a 100 or less.Right know by checking whats going on south of us the yellow flush is getting close to the Iowa border.Most years the guys in border countys are finding yellow almost a full week before i get into them.
This rain were getting might help them shrooms so an old boy like me might be able to see em.Over all i think its a tad bit on the early side for the yellow flush but rain has a way of speeding things up if it comes at the right time.Cant hurt i reckon.
Good luck to ya and keep us posted


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Dawg, what we short lived humans forget is that geologic stuff covers thousands or millions of years. Actually the stuff covers a lot of W.Mo and W. Iowa its just that it piled up more in a certain place for reasons I don't think anyone knows for sure. I like to say the hills separate the back porch hunters from the addicted variety. A day of sweating in those babies and not finding anything usually puts them back on the porch.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

This is some seriously WACKY weather. After I got back from the woods I made a pot of chili. Mid-afternoon I got a text from a friend in Jones County...it was sleeting. My thoughts turn to farmers, and those within my own family. The farm economy is imperiled as it is, and this frost will compromise the emerging corn. Accumulating snow is a deal-breaker. Calves born this weekend may not see Monday. 

It was also a hellish day, shrooming-wise, but could have been worse. Tortured by a cold drizzle over the course of over 4 hours and at least 5 meandering miles, eyes straining intermittently to see the ground beneath darkened skies, and soaked to the bone, I found only 96. I hope others dove in today in spite of the conditions and had better luck. 

At some point I will need to change my approach to this thing, or someday the growing community of bleached bones of deer and unknown creatures that litter the deep woods where even the ticks refuse to go will be joined by my own. Time and age will most certainly impose constraints one day. The distances and physical demands of the terrain to which I am drawn will prove impossible. Limitations will prevail, right? Perhaps not. 

I feel beaten literally to hell and run through the wringer on top of it. As I sit here chilled and aching, I'm impelled to reflect upon my first forays as a child in the early-to-mid 1960s... tumbling out of the car...racing my younger sister down one side and up the other of the steep, deep ditch...bursting into the woods...speeding to a tree and, within seconds, _picking_. Aside from “Don’t make SO much racket!”, our only instruction was to “Look under the BIG, BIG trees.” Of course, the biggest trees were the expansive, century-old elms succumbing to Dutch elm disease, and too numerous to count. Their peeling bark exposed massive, white arms twisting to the sky as if desperately seeking help from the Great Elm in the Sky. Mushrooms were so plentiful that even a 5 year-old rookie could top off a sack with huge yellows in a mere few minutes. 

Today, I certainly could have used a “fill-a-few-sacks-on-the-edge-of-the-woods” moment. It is 
a measure of time's cruelty that the _older_ I get, the _farther_ I must walk, and _harder_ it is to find these things…not only are they scarcer, but my vision is also going to hell! 

In the next few days I’ll split, wash, spin, lightly flour, lay on wax paper, and fast freeze these. On Christmas morning when my daughters, sons-in-law, and grand kids gather and devour in minutes what took hours to procure, I wonder if any among them will note that this batch tastes a just slightly better than most? If so, they will have passed the test, and I will take them to my secret spot in the deep woods in 2020.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

greys said:


> I seen the forecast last night and thought, Poor Shroom god, Looks like snow up your way? Suppose to hit freezing tomorrow night/ sunday morning. Things sure are weird this year, Far and few in between, over 30 hours hunting now.



Was not a happy camper this morning. After completing the rite of weather brooding, I got my head together, threw on my gear and headed out in the drizzle. Certainly not ideal, but a person can't waste a day because of it. On balance I'd totally rather have this cold drizzle than a dry, hot wind.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

shroomdawg said:


> I've often wondered about the wind blown theory, it seems strange that the deposits only went across the flood plain. I often wondered if the loess soil was deposited from glaciers grinding the sedimentary rock as they moved and pushing that fine sugar dirt out to the edges of the moving glaciers like a giant dozer. It's a little mysterious and magical up in them hills, a unique ecosystem found nowhere else in the world. There is some similar deposits in China, or so I've heard.


The depositional theory is also applied to the dunes around Kitty Hawk and Kill Devil Hills, NC, the largest dunes on the Atlantic Coast. Quite an amazing place. Regarding Iowa's glacial past, have you ever read about the Little Sioux Valley and the glacial lake that once broke above Peterson, Iowa? Relative to its surroundings, that's some bizarre country up there! I used to have decent luck shrooming in the state park outside Peterson when I lived up in NW Iowa. Iowa's geological past has certainly left the state with amazing geography. It's no wonder shrooming is in our blood, right?


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

SEIowacker said:


> Yep one really never knows to you get out there in the woods.Years ago i went to Lake Darling to see if the fish were biting,the shrooms were just starting with a few grays.On the way driving the lake road a woman and two young kids came out of the woods with three bags of what looked like nice yellow morels.I bet my jaw about hit the stearing wheel.
> They say the shrooms move north at about 200 miles a week but i think its more like a 100 or less.Right know by checking whats going on south of us the yellow flush is getting close to the Iowa border.Most years the guys in border countys are finding yellow almost a full week before i get into them.
> This rain were getting might help them shrooms so an old boy like me might be able to see em.Over all i think its a tad bit on the early side for the yellow flush but rain has a way of speeding things up if it comes at the right time.Cant hurt i reckon.
> Good luck to ya and keep us posted


Hey SE, the yellows just started in southern Johnson County.


----------



## bloomer (Apr 10, 2013)

Went back to a spot east of Des Moines today, two days after I picked some and left a bunch more. 
All that I left were larger this time but not by a lot. Not enough warmth over that span I suppose. 
But...161 little greys later, I’m feeling pretty good about it nonetheless.
Not much to look forward to with the weather either over the next couple days. Might be late next week till the next forage.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

SG, those are the days when you earn em. Nice tight gilled greys there. At least a person can get some gear now that can keep a person warm and mostly dry. I used to tape plastic bags over my feet and stuff them in old GI boots when it was cold and wet. Feet would sweat but stayed warm. Many of the shrooms down here stopped growing due to the hot and dry.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Kind of like the ones you picked there bloomer. they stopped growing due to lack of moisture and the gills expanded.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

In addition to living in them, I have spent a lot of time surveying in these Loess Hills and it is no fun, no fun at all. At 57, I can still get up and down them all right I suppose but I don’t like hunting morels in the Loess any longer, preferring less elevation change in my hunts. People in good years can find a lot of morels within the city limits of Council Bluffs, for what it’s worth. Just not my bag.

I can still recall the magic moment I picked my first morel east of Glenwood in 1968 or so on a gentle slope amongst the giant elms that were dying in such huge numbers at that time as SG wrote so beautifully about above.

Brutal weather day here in western Iowa. I played golf at 10 in a short sleeve shirt and ended up in layers of clothing and my stocking cap by the time we finished at 2:30. Temps went from about 60 to 40. Blah. I had intentions of hitting some early shroom areas on my way home, but the combination of the crazy winds, biting cold and a worn-down body convinced me to delay the hunt until Sunday afternoon.

Love reading the posts here. Good luck all, as always.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

kb said:


> SG, those are the days when you earn em. Nice tight gilled greys there. At least a person can get some gear now that can keep a person warm and mostly dry. I used to tape plastic bags over my feet and stuff them in old GI boots when it was cold and wet. Feet would sweat but stayed warm. Many of the shrooms down here stopped growing due to the hot and dry.


They should taste better because of it. I'm SW of Iowa City, about 15 miles south of I-80. We had hot wind and quarter-inch cracks in the ground here last weekend. While contemplating local shroomageddon--BOOM--it all changed overnight with a little rain and cool down. The past 3-4 days have been fairly ideal, and next week looks good, although a bit on the cooler side. That should preserve them and they'll mature. North of 80 is markedly slower but should be on by next weekend. Meanwhile, friends to my south along the Des Moines River are nearly striking out. Hope this rain rescues the season for then and for you in SW Iowa, kb.


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

shroom god said:


> Was not a happy camper this morning. After completing the rite of weather brooding, I got my head together, threw on my gear and headed out in the drizzle. Certainly not ideal, but a person can't waste a day because of it. On balance I'd totally rather have this cold drizzle than a dry, hot wind.


For a hunter of many area's, Today's weather is exactly what I wanted, with reguards to the cooler air and rain keeping others out of the woods. Plastic bags over the legs, walmart sacks for the feet, always double sacks up on the feet! I picked everything i had left growing and stumbled upon 2 new honey holes. One had 40 or so very nice greys! The second is one of the biggest elm's i have seen in all my years of hunting, that is dying/ in the right stages of the process at least. I have major hopes for this second hole as it is just about 300 yards from a tree, on the same hill, that i found 12.5 lbs on in 2.5 hours in 2015. Unfortunately i had to pick what remained as I suspect anything that has popped up to this point will get burnt on top from the freeze. All I know at this point, at least for me with the temps dropping this far, im in uncharted territory, but will learn a lot from this year! Cheers~


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

bloomer said:


> View attachment 17218
> View attachment 17220
> Went back to a spot east of Des Moines today, two days after I picked some and left a bunch more.
> All that I left were larger this time but not by a lot. Not enough warmth over that span I suppose.
> ...


Very well done, bloomer. That's a fine haul. Hope you get out soon and keep us posted how it goes.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

swi shroomer said:


> In addition to living in them, I have spent a lot of time surveying in these Loess Hills and it is no fun, no fun at all. At 57, I can still get up and down them all right I suppose but I don’t like hunting morels in the Loess any longer, preferring less elevation change in my hunts. People in good years can find a lot of morels within the city limits of Council Bluffs, for what it’s worth. Just not my bag.
> 
> I can still recall the magic moment I picked my first morel east of Glenwood in 1968 or so on a gentle slope amongst the giant elms that were dying in such huge numbers at that time as SG wrote so beautifully about above.
> 
> ...


SWI, 59 here, so I can relate to the preference for gently rolling upland hardwood timber. This place I've gone to this week is more rugged, laced with a profusion of springs. As if that weren't challenging enough, multiflora thrive. It's truly a "morel haven," as few will venture into it. Your description mirrors what happened here this afternoon. It's been misting, drizzling an blowing all day here though. Definitely not a golfing day! Those elms in the 1960s sure were something.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

greys said:


> For a hunter of many area's, Today's weather is exactly what I wanted, with reguards to the cooler air and rain keeping others out of the woods. Plastic bags over the legs, walmart sacks for the feet, always double sacks up on the feet! I picked everything i had left growing and stumbled upon 2 new honey holes. One had 40 or so very nice greys! The second is one of the biggest elm's i have seen in all my years of hunting, that is dying/ in the right stages of the process at least. I have major hopes for this second hole as it is just about 300 yards from a tree, on the same hill, that i found 12.5 lbs on in 2.5 hours in 2015. Unfortunately i had to pick what remained as I suspect anything that has popped up to this point will get burnt on top from the freeze. All I know at this point, at least for me with the temps dropping this far, im in uncharted territory, but will learn a lot from this year! Cheers~


Greys, the mycelium blanket beneath that elm must be vast and long-established. Sure would be awesome if it produces some of those *massive *shrooms. I've encountered such a thing only 3 times, and twice it was associated with ginormous elms in the throes of death, hosting equally majestic shrooms 6 to 8, and even a few 10 inches tall! I'm uncertain what phylospecies those giants are, but a person doesn't forget something like that! Good luck with it.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

hard to describe to the younger folk what it was like to walk up a draw and have an entire line of massive elm that had died off. All loaded with morels. Did not last very long, about 20 years, although some pockets held on until after the turn of the century. Very hard to find those timbers now. I always check new timbers for live elm, as much as dead elm, for the future. Funny I found small greys on maples down here and you have yellows up by 80


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

KB, back in the ‘60s I loved hearing stories of the bottom pickers and hill hunters out of Pacific Junction (PJ) filling bushel baskets full of morels and hanging on every word of these stories. They were like mythical figures to me (you and your family were/are that type of hunter, I reckon).

One old guy my dad and I went with into the hills around Glenwood was quite the character and fancied himself as a mountain man of sorts. He had a glass eye that kind of spooked me a bit, but it just added to the adventure. And we’d always find gobs with him. Fond memories of those hunts as a kid. Maybe I’ll try to channel some of that good juju for tomorrow.

PS: I’d be remiss not to mention that PJ was basically destroyed by last month’s flooding. Such a tragedy for them and so many others.


----------



## Carl (Apr 8, 2017)

bloomer said:


> View attachment 17218
> View attachment 17220
> Went back to a spot east of Des Moines today, two days after I picked some and left a bunch more.
> All that I left were larger this time but not by a lot. Not enough warmth over that span I suppose.
> ...


Nice find!!! do you know if Yellow Banks Park in Des Moine is good ??


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

swi shroomer said:


> KB, back in the ‘60s I loved hearing stories of the bottom pickers and hill hunters out of Pacific Junction (PJ) filling bushel baskets full of morels and hanging on every word of these stories. They were like mythical figures to me (you and your family were/are that type of hunter, I reckon).
> 
> One old guy my dad and I went with into the hills around Glenwood was quite the character and fancied himself as a mountain man of sorts. He had a glass eye that kind of spooked me a bit, but it just added to the adventure. And we’d always find gobs with him. Fond memories of those hunts as a kid. Maybe I’ll try to channel some of that good juju for tomorrow.
> 
> PS: I’d be remiss not to mention that PJ was basically destroyed by last month’s flooding. Such a tragedy for them and so many others.


After reading these posts, I learned that lots of our Iowa folks on this site are oldsters. I’m 58 and my first memories of hunting is being a five year old and being given two large paper grocery bags to fill with morels. We went into the woods with four of us. The goal was to stop at one bath tub full. I had no sense of time, but I remember filling both bags while my family filled their bags. 
We went home and would rinse in the sink and soak in the tub. There's a family picture that was lost in my grandmas stuff. 
Only had one haul like that since about 1969, in 1993 a buddy and me found a place where beaver felled cottonwood. We filled the six bags we had, made bags out our jackets in 30 minutes, walked back to the truck to drop the load and refilled a second time in an hour. My haul was 26 pounds in ninety minutes. 
Now that I’m getting old, my eyes take longer to get acclimated to the forest floor and walking endless miles takes effort. Now I get 50 pounds a year and stop looking. 
IMO it’s tougher to get my goal in central Iowa lately more because of the weather than my aging body. I might be falling apart, but still know how to find them and have the spidey man sense. 
This year follows the new normal. I am over two inches below normal rain for April in my location. This has happened five of the last six years in Des Moines. With adequate rain, it’s typical to get 10# of little grays in week one, 20# week two and an easy 20# week three with easy opportunities to go for more. The bad timing of rain the last few years means a couple pounds week one, five pounds week two unless I find the honey hole, then salvage the season with a forty # week three. 
The season started on the 18th, so getting close to the end of week two. Yesterday soil temp was 57, this cold snap wont stop the growth. With the good rain and more to come plus no heatwave, I’m ready for my killer week three again. 
Any who, putting on a set of long johns now and this old guy is going out to bring some home to set up my first batch for Christmas time.


----------



## Cam (Apr 8, 2017)

went out this morning for a bit, small greys all frozen. all on southside facing hill. Still very hopeful for a good season, good luck guys


----------



## SEIowacker (May 7, 2018)

My daughter found 4 lbs yesterday so the rain is helping.The wife and i will get out sometime this coming week when the rains stop.
shroom god looks like you done good and sounds like you earned em.The same type of woods we find em in,multiflower rose an blackberry and stuffed full of brush.My wife dosnt like hunting it but thats were we find the early ones.
Yep fellers were getting old,the hills get bigger and the woods thicker and the days get shorter.We have the comfort of knowing that when the day comes that we just cant do it anymore that our kids will be out there finding them shrooms and sharing a mess with us.
We are still eating last years finds but they are about gone.
Hope all have good luck this year.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

nice to hear from all of you that were raised with morel hunting as a family tradition. I left a Mcdonald's i had stopped at to grab some grub on my drive back home yesterday. Almost everyone was staring at a phone. I thought what a waste. I had just spent 3 hours walking through a wonderful spring timber and I am not sure the next generation of kids will ever find enjoyment without it being electronic. The few that do are really living life in my opinion. I agree the rain patterns have gone screwy, but on the other hand if a person is willing to do some driving, with a little luck you can hit a spot like Oklahoma this year and fill boxes. I wish I could have looked at a radar 30 years ago before I went to some spot that was to dry. This is my last season in my 50's so I sure hope the rain flushes some spots. Good luck all, I live in Mo., but a lot of my Morel Heart is in the state of Iowa.


----------



## 515IdiotOutWandrnAround (May 17, 2018)

I'm fairly new to mushroom hunting. My family did things like see museums and read... Any of you guys live in northwest central?


----------



## MrBrowning (Apr 21, 2019)

On this fine Sunday evening.


----------



## shroomdawg (Apr 10, 2013)

shroom god said:


> The depositional theory is also applied to the dunes around Kitty Hawk and Kill Devil Hills, NC, the largest dunes on the Atlantic Coast. Quite an amazing place. Regarding Iowa's glacial past, have you ever read about the Little Sioux Valley and the glacial lake that once broke above Peterson, Iowa? Relative to its surroundings, that's some bizarre country up there! I used to have decent luck shrooming in the state park outside Peterson when I lived up in NW Iowa. Iowa's geological past has certainly left the state with amazing geography. It's no wonder shrooming is in our blood, right?


I’ve fished, hunted, played music, worked on the railroad and have never encountered folks like shroom hunters....truly a different breed....most are very good people.


----------



## bloomer (Apr 10, 2013)

Carl said:


> Nice find!!! do you know if Yellow Banks Park in Des Moine is good ??


You know, I’ve never been there but often glanced over to the east from hwy65 wondering about it. Not sure of the make-up of the trees. I tried to look that info up online, but the old fashion way of just going out for a walk sounds like it’ll probably be your best bet. Just don’t disturb any of those ancient American Indian burial grounds.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

fun gus said:


> After reading these posts, I learned that lots of our Iowa folks on this site are oldsters. I’m 58 and my first memories of hunting is being a five year old and being given two large paper grocery bags to fill with morels. We went into the woods with four of us. The goal was to stop at one bath tub full. I had no sense of time, but I remember filling both bags while my family filled their bags.
> We went home and would rinse in the sink and soak in the tub. There's a family picture that was lost in my grandmas stuff.
> Only had one haul like that since about 1969, in 1993 a buddy and me found a place where beaver felled cottonwood. We filled the six bags we had, made bags out our jackets in 30 minutes, walked back to the truck to drop the load and refilled a second time in an hour. My haul was 26 pounds in ninety minutes.
> Now that I’m getting old, my eyes take longer to get acclimated to the forest floor and walking endless miles takes effort. Now I get 50 pounds a year and stop looking.
> ...


Go get 'em gus! It's shaping up to be a decent year in east central part of the state. We've got some pretty distinct "zones" this year. Never seen it quite so starkly different from one part to another. Hope you hit the lode!


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Until today, I'd saved a spot that has never failed in nearly 25 years. This afternoon I took a couple grand kids there. It's a 3-minute walk, and the shrooms grow right on the edge of the woods, many among a sumac thicket, on a mossy, east-facing slope. Live pin oaks are dominant, but there are also some younger dead elms. For some reason those tend to produce around here. The girl, now 5 and a half, was more interested in flowers. I'd taken her there when she was 2 and she was all into it. This time, after picking one, she wanted nothing to do with the rest of the "slimy" shrooms. The boy, soon to be 4, was a veritable timber rat. He followed me into the timber, tripped over a branch and fell, bawled for a moment, but afterward showed some instinct and skill in navigating. Although he couldn't actually find them, he eagerly picked (and in his excitement managed to step on a couple). After 30 minutes we called it a day, with 30 mostly large grays to show for it. And memories, of course.


----------



## warchief (May 21, 2013)

Checked one of my good spots in the Loess hills Friday afternoon, it appeared to be pretty dry yet. Checked the Missouri river bottoms Monday evening and still have had no luck. I’m am patiently awaiting the arrival of the morels in my neck of the woods. Hopefully the conditions are right the next few weeks


----------



## jedoyle (Mar 1, 2017)

Wow, I figured after all the rain we have received the past 2 days I would be hearing about lots of reports in the Cedar Rapids area but this board is pretty quiet right now. We thinking maybe this weekend?


----------



## mushyal (Apr 3, 2013)

Starting to get better in Dallas County. Found 23 small ones today, with a few medium yellows.


----------



## Shhhroom Doom (Apr 12, 2019)

Des Moines county today, they are starting to get bigger!


----------



## bloomer (Apr 10, 2013)

North of Des Moines today, 3-4” greys all super fresh. 2 lbs maybe? A few pheasant backs too!!


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

mushyal said:


> Starting to get better in Dallas County. Found 23 small ones today, with a few medium yellows.


My best day but ground soil temp is 49 and fifth day in a row below 53. SG “zonal” theory for the year has been true for me this year, too. Got over three pounds in two hours after work, but in two areas completely different. One high area right by the road was a onesie bonanza of two inch gray and a few yellows in cottonwood, and the other spot was lower western slope with elm limb clutter but no dying elm and nice clusters of three inch grays. I’ve only had two other of my go to spots hit great this year, otherwise it’s just been hit or miss. The rain we have been getting and what’s coming plus cool soil temps will give us a great next ten days as we heat up but stay below the 80s.


----------



## Cassy Jo (May 2, 2019)

tommyjosh said:


> What area of the state are you from.


seiowa.


----------



## SEIowacker (May 7, 2018)

Cassy Jo said:


> seiowa.


 Washington county,the same spots we found 17 little grays last week had 7 lbs of yellow an gray mix today.Another week or so an were gonna have to get more serious about looken


----------



## Cassy Jo (May 2, 2019)

SEIowacker said:


> Washington county,the same spots we found 17 little grays last week had 7 lbs of yellow an gray mix today.Another week or so an were gonna have to get more serious about looken


----------



## Cassy Jo (May 2, 2019)

can you tell me if this a grey or yellow...


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

fun gus said:


> My best day but ground soil temp is 49 and fifth day in a row below 53. SG “zonal” theory for the year has been true for me this year, too. Got over three pounds in two hours after work, but in two areas completely different. One high area right by the road was a onesie bonanza of two inch gray and a few yellows in cottonwood, and the other spot was lower western slope with elm limb clutter but no dying elm and nice clusters of three inch grays. I’ve only had two other of my go to spots hit great this year, otherwise it’s just been hit or miss. The rain we have been getting and what’s coming plus cool soil temps will give us a great next ten days as we heat up but stay below the 80s.


fun gus is in da house! You're doing well, laddie--3 pounds in 2 hours is the stuff dreams are made of, for me at least!


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

They keep coming, 3 pounds or so today, Washington-Johnson County line. All slopes are producing, even northeast. All under elms, the bigger the better. Conditions are perfect--moderate temps, moist, overcast, and no wind. Next week looks great. How long can it last? Arms are shredded like I've tangled with a bobcat; legs look like I have chicken pox. It took 3 dark ales to numb my pain. At this rate I'll need knee and hip replacements, but I have fungus in the freezer!


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Cassy Jo said:


> can you tell me if this a grey or yellow...


Well that's a yellow, _morchella esculenta_!


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

Cassy Jo said:


> can you tell me if this a grey or yellow...


It’s a morchella esculenta. It’s sort of misleading. Gray white and yellows in Iowa are all the same species. Grey is early season, white are prevalent in really wet mid season years and yellows are the last half season. The taste of greys is a little stronger but they tend to be smaller. I tend to horde the greys and freeze the big greys then start giving away the yellows(as well as eat and freeze. 
Anyway that photo looks like a yellow with a tinge of grey. Basically saying the season is at the half way mark.


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

shroom god said:


> View attachment 18334
> 
> 
> They keep coming, 3 pounds or so today, Washington-Johnson County line. All slopes are producing, even northeast. All under elms, the bigger the better. Conditions are perfect--moderate temps, moist, overcast, and no wind. Next week looks great. How long can it last? Arms are shredded like I've tangled with a bobcat; legs look like I have chicken pox. It took 3 dark ales to numb my pain. At this rate I'll need knee and hip replacements, but I have fungus in the freezer!


Iowa city ish is having a super good year and glad you’re doing great! Memories of the conquest can be counted by the poundage, the battle scars and the the joy of being a primal forager even though you have a super computer in your pocket. 
Cheers to the celebration of a few ales and a few greys and another year of being able to keeping the the bones creaking forward!


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

SANDY SHROOMS... To the bottom hunters here, any tips on how to best clean those to remove the grit? 

My daughter and her homies got into a mess on sandy bottoms. I tend to hunt upland hardwood, so other than "wash the living hell out of then and spray the pits as best you can," I didn't have much advice. 

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

fun gus said:


> Iowa city ish is having a super good year and glad you’re doing great! Memories of the conquest can be counted by the poundage, the battle scars and the the joy of being a primal forager even though you have a super computer in your pocket.
> Cheers to the celebration of a few ales and a few greys and another year of being able to keeping the the bones creaking forward!


This is the first year I've taken my supercomputer to the woods. In past years I've left it and other accoutrements of civilization behind as part of a conscious effort to go feral over a 2-week period. While mostly successful, it was extremely challenging readjusting to work and social interaction when my vacation ended. This year I struggle mightily with a contest between civilization and the primal pull. I fear civilization is winning, and that troubles me. 175 years ago, Thoreau contended with the same dynamic. I've considered a 21st century redux of that experiment.


----------



## SEIowacker (May 7, 2018)

shroom god said:


> SANDY SHROOMS... To the bottom hunters here, any tips on how to best clean those to remove the grit?
> 
> My daughter and her homies got into a mess on sandy bottoms. I tend to hunt upland hardwood, so other than "wash the living hell out of then and spray the pits as best you can," I didn't have much advice.
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated!


 Only time i had problems with river bottom shrooms is when i picked 7 or 8 yellows out of a solid bar of sand that went through the woods like a vain from the flooding.Id never seen them growing out of a sand bar before.Cleaned and cooked as always before.One bite and i had a mouthful of sand and shroom.Spit it out and tossed em.
I tell the kids if you ever find em in a sand bar to leave em for seed.Other than them few i have never noticed them being any different from ones taken on the hills
My son and i took 70 lbs out of the bottoms one day and had to stop because we just didnt have no place to put em and the next weekend my wife and i took 50lbs out and they were all spread out betweeen a lot of people for eating,none have ever said anything about sand in the shrooms and ever year they want more.
That one time is the only time i have seen em grow right up out of sand like that.


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

Yeah sandy shrooms are tough to deal with. I've soaked them in a large, deep bowl and you shake them vigorously in the water. It seems to get most out. Also, if you don't scrape the side of the pan, a lot of the sand will collect there from stirring and stick to the sides. But still, it's nearly impossible to get it all.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

SEIowacker said:


> Only time i had problems with river bttom shrooms is when i picked 7 or 8 yellows out of a solid bar of sand that went through the woods like a vain from the flooding.Id never seen them growing out of a sand bar before.Cleaned and cooked as always before.One bite and i had a mouthful of sand and shroom.Spit it out and tossed em.
> I tell the kids if you ever find em in a sand bar to leave em for seed.Other than them few i have never noticed them being any different from ones taken on the hills
> My son and i took 70 lbs out of the bottoms one day and had to stop because we just didnt have no place to put em and the next weekend my wife and i took 50lbs out and they were all spread out betweeen a lot of people for eating,none have ever said anything about sand in the shrooms and ever year they want more.
> That one time is the only time i have seen em grow right up out of sand like that.


_________________
That's pretty remarkable SEIa. I bet that was quite a sight. They found them in sandy black soil, somewhere down by Keosaqua. Not many, 125 or so, but apparently the few they fried up were a bit gritty. As you indicate, it can't be _that _bad, right?


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

morelmaniacmn said:


> Yeah sandy shrooms are tough to deal with. I've soaked them in a large, deep bowl and you shake them vigorously in the water. It seems to get most out. Also, if you don't scrape the side of the pan, a lot of the sand will collect there from stirring and stick to the sides. But still, it's nearly impossible to get it all.


_______________
Those are all great tips, morelmania. I'll pass that wisdom along. I reckon you're in central MN, right? It's been good here in east-central IA. Another week to 10 days left, I think. Sounds like it's just starting up there in a few places. Hope you bring 'em home!


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

Yeah I hunt primarily mid-central MN. The frost just barely left the ground LOL. 4" ground temps are about 37 -38.


----------



## SEIowacker (May 7, 2018)

I took a peek in the river bottom,dont look good,real bad.Nuthin but water and mud and trees.There isnt any weeds even growing in most places.Dont have much hope for shrooms there this year.If i want anymore it looks like im gonna be in the hills of thorns again.
My daughter found 5 lbs today in that thorn patch.Im gonna have to earn em the hard way this year.


----------



## mushyal (Apr 3, 2013)

shroom god said:


> SANDY SHROOMS... To the bottom hunters here, any tips on how to best clean those to remove the grit?
> 
> My daughter and her homies got into a mess on sandy bottoms. I tend to hunt upland hardwood, so other than "wash the living hell out of then and spray the pits as best you can," I didn't have much advice.
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated!


Hey, shroom god! We've had pretty good luck by soaking them first for maybe an hour, and then spraying them. The pre-soak before spraying really helps. Hope it helps.


----------



## shroomdawg (Apr 10, 2013)

shroom god said:


> View attachment 18334
> 
> 
> They keep coming, 3 pounds or so today, Washington-Johnson County line. All slopes are producing, even northeast. All under elms, the bigger the better. Conditions are perfect--moderate temps, moist, overcast, and no wind. Next week looks great. How long can it last? Arms are shredded like I've tangled with a bobcat; legs look like I have chicken pox. It took 3 dark ales to numb my pain. At this rate I'll need knee and hip replacements, but I have fungus in the freezer!


When the dark ale ain’t cutting it you can always crack open the Wild Turkey 101....basically rhumatiz medicine.

I’ve been fightin a heel spur or plantar frickmesillie this season and to make shroomin really tough I jack my back up jumpin creeks and what not.

Anyhoot, looks like y’all are startin to find some decent numbers, heading north towards the MO/IA line in the AM. I’m gonna get up extra early so I can stay one shroom stomp ahead of kb, the baw is not a quitter.


----------



## shroomdawg (Apr 10, 2013)

SEIowacker said:


> I took a peek in the river bottom,dont look good,real bad.Nuthin but water and mud and trees.There isnt any weeds even growing in most places.Dont have much hope for shrooms there this year.If i want anymore it looks like im gonna be in the hills of thorns again.
> My daughter found 5 lbs today in that thorn patch.Im gonna have to earn em the hard way this year.


We checked our MO river bottom spots two weeks ago and wrote them off this year, that really cut down on the potential for a big haul too! 

Now we’re scramblin trying find some new spots to make up for the bottom shrooms that we didn’t get to pick this year.... I guess we’ll hit the hills a little harder this year and seriously havta earn them shrooms.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

A disappointing season on the Hwy 34 latitude in the hills of western Iowa. Maybe other folks are doing good in this area but I somehow doubt it’s a stellar year for most. Just too inconsistent weather-wise and not enough timely rain where I look. I could be wrong, but I think my season is lost even if the rains come soon. I’ve found a few but nothing exciting. Gonna maybe try again Monday.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

I would agree with you SW, it was real dry from me up along W. Iowa most of the first part of April, I have not found a real loaded spot in any of the hills yet. Plenty to eat, just no boxes filled. Good luck Dawg, I have not been north of Mound City on 29 so they are all yours. I am headed NE tomorrow.


----------



## bloomer (Apr 10, 2013)

5.5 lbs found in central Iowa today. 
Had no luck in the bottoms. It sure looked good but no luck.
Everything that was found was spread out over about half the size of a football field with scattered 6-12” elms everywhere, all living.


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

swi shroomer said:


> A disappointing season on the Hwy 34 latitude in the hills of western Iowa. Maybe other folks are doing good in this area but I somehow doubt it’s a stellar year for most. Just too inconsistent weather-wise and not enough timely rain where I look. I could be wrong, but I think my season is lost even if the rains come soon. I’ve found a few but nothing exciting. Gonna maybe try again Monday.


I Hope your wrong here, I have been planning to head south today to lead big hunt a bit north of highway 34... Well see how it goes. I do agree things are starting to wind down. North of 10 lbs for the year, best day so far was 3lbs. Starting to find alot of moldy spores... Need to see some sun. In fact this season i haven't seen the sun out hunting much at all, and when there is no sun it always makes it a bit harder to get your bearing's and know what hill's your on. Hopefully you have some better luck come monday. - Nice lode Bloomer!  get em all before the weekend warriors!


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

shroom god said:


> This is the first year I've taken my supercomputer to the woods. In past years I've left it and other accoutrements of civilization behind as part of a conscious effort to go feral over a 2-week period. While mostly successful, it was extremely challenging readjusting to work and social interaction when my vacation ended. This year I struggle





swi shroomer said:


> A disappointing season on the Hwy 34 latitude in the hills of western Iowa. Maybe other folks are doing good in this area but I somehow doubt it’s a stellar year for most. Just too inconsistent weather-wise and not enough timely rain where I look. I could be wrong, but I think my season is lost even if the rains come soon. I’ve found a few but nothing exciting. Gonna maybe try again Monday.


swi. Your soil temp was in the 40s on Wednesday and just got back to 53. I’m in Des Moines and the soil is a few days ahead of yours. It had been really sparse with a few pockets of decent spots until Tuesday and now all is good. My lilacs finally opened Tuesday and I bet your lilacs have opened today but the buds are small. I’d say this afternoon you’ll find fresh pops and more tomorrow and this weeks rain will give a stellar week. Keep the faith brother you’ll end up with a later than average year but you’ve got 10-14 days of great picking ahead!


----------



## bloomer (Apr 10, 2013)

I know it’s off subject, but, anyone have an idea what this is? 
About 8 inches across, thin “cap” and very delicate.


----------



## AIM (May 10, 2018)

bloomer said:


> View attachment 18620
> 
> I know it’s off subject, but, anyone have an idea what this is?
> About 8 inches across, thin “cap” and very delicate.


Looks like a false morel to me...

https://www.google.com/search?q=fal...Cna0KHSriD_kQ_AUIEygB&biw=412&bih=652&dpr=3.5


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

lets hope fun gus is right.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Unlike some people who have a navel fixation, I don't have a tendency to check my belly button regularly. Oh, every couple days or so my finger will find its way there by virtue of showering or random fidgeting. So it was today, midway through our garage sale that my wandering finger found its way there. Of course, this damned sale would _*have *_to happen at the very apex of the season, right? But I digress...

So it was. And during a lull in business I unconsciously but I hope discreetly set forth to de-lint my belly button. I should mention that my belly button was "restored" recently as a result of what turned out to be a very painful surgery for a herniated navel. Consequently, I'm rather proud of it and still getting used to having one again. But that's a separate matter...

As my finger swirled inside the small orifice, I immediately felt something hard. My first instinct was that it was a post-surgery matter. That thought suddenly gave way to a somewhat more grim concern. Upon closer investigation my fear was confirmed; I had a damned TICK in there! 

Across the years and over the course of my neo-primordial roving and frequent feral urges, my wife has endured a great deal. I am thankful for this. After all, on the balance I am somewhat crude or primitive ("impolite"?) company compared to what she otherwise might be enjoying. I never dreamed that she would be so resolutely faithful and loving as when I approached her with tweezers and asked that she extract that bastard from my belly button! She even went an extra mile and treated me with peroxide. 

So to everyone here--check your belly buttons right NOW! And whatever the case may be, make sure to fry a special skillet of your finest grays for whoever checks you for ticks! 

(BTW--this is a first. First tick of the year for me, and first-ever in that location!)


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

AIM said:


> Looks like a false morel to me...
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=fal...Cna0KHSriD_kQ_AUIEygB&biw=412&bih=652&dpr=3.5


______________
If it's the large, fleshy, dark orange one, I believe that's _gyromitra _and is mildly toxic (vomiting). Back in the mid-70s a family friend actually fried and ate a couple and blew groceries shortly afterward. When I was out Thursday it seemed that I encountered more of those than normal. The thought occurred to me that if _gyromitra _were edible I'd be eating like a king!


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

bloomer said:


> View attachment 18556
> View attachment 18558
> 
> 5.5 lbs found in central Iowa today.
> ...


__________
That sounds like a whole ton of fun, bloomer. Assuming they were on a slope; facing what direction? A couple folks from north-central MO stopped in here today during our garage sale. After considerable arm-twisting, they ended up taking 4 Xerox boxes of 1970s "vintage" Avons still new-in-box. I practically had to pay THEM to take it all, but I managed $5 for the lot. We all had a good laugh about their Corolla smelling like Wild Country after shave for EVER after this. They may need oxygen before they get back home. Anyway, we go to talking about shrooming and the woman piped right in and said they were so scarce where they were that they were selling for $65 a _pound_. I can't hardly believe that, but they seemed like pretty straight shooters. Nice haul!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

fun gus, what site do you use for ground temps? One I was looking at was showing way high ground temps all the way up the west side of Iowa. I usually don't think to look at something like that so I defer to you for a more accurate map. shroom god, I believe the folks from NC Mo on the prices. The Amish in particular charge high prices. But it is supply and demand in our great capitalist economy that rules. I always had pocket money as a kid from selling shrooms, $1.25 was the whole sale rate then, in about 1970. It's as much as $30 now in bulk. I gave some of my haul on Wed. to an old dude I saw in the parking lot who had none, then I realized as I drove away that I am an old dude too.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

greys said:


> I Hope your wrong here, I have been planning to head south today to lead big hunt a bit north of highway 34... Well see how it goes. I do agree things are starting to wind down. North of 10 lbs for the year, best day so far was 3lbs. Starting to find alot of moldy spores... Need to see some sun. In fact this season i haven't seen the sun out hunting much at all, and when there is no sun it always makes it a bit harder to get your bearing's and know what hill's your on. Hopefully you have some better luck come monday. - Nice lode Bloomer!  get em all before the weekend warriors!


Good luck Greys. I bet you have a good hunt.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

fun gus said:


> swi. Your soil temp was in the 40s on Wednesday and just got back to 53. I’m in Des Moines and the soil is a few days ahead of yours. It had been really sparse with a few pockets of decent spots until Tuesday and now all is good. My lilacs finally opened Tuesday and I bet your lilacs have opened today but the buds are small. I’d say this afternoon you’ll find fresh pops and more tomorrow and this weeks rain will give a stellar week. Keep the faith brother you’ll end up with a later than average year but you’ve got 10-14 days of great picking ahead!


Thanks Fun Gus. Good info.


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

I have found this 4" soil temp map to be pretty darn accurate.

http://news.ncgapremium.com/index.cfm?show=1&mapID=20


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

kb said:


> fun gus, what site do you use for ground temps? One I was looking at was showing way high ground temps all the way up the west side of Iowa. I usually don't think to look at something like that so I defer to you for a more accurate map. shroom god, I believe the folks from NC Mo on the prices. The Amish in particular charge high prices. But it is supply and demand in our great capitalist economy that rules. I always had pocket money as a kid from selling shrooms, $1.25 was the whole sale rate then, in about 1970. It's as much as $30 now in bulk. I gave some of my haul on Wed. to an old dude I saw in the parking lot who had none, then I realized as I drove away that I am an old dude too.


This is the most accurate soil temp in Iowa 
http://extension.agron.iastate.edu/NPKnowledge/soiltemphistory.html


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

Any one finding golden oysters this year?
Never saw any until last year, but I could have picked 100’s of pounds by mid morel season. 
Was it a fluke?
They are right up there in the tastiness quotient, I was hoping to harvest 20 pounds or so because they freeze pretty nicely


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

I agree gus that is the go to site. But the problem is it only shows last 3 days. So the last several years I write down temp so i can see the year as a whole to get a idea as to where we are at. 4th time going above 53.6 for the year. @swi shroomer Thanks bud, It was so much i am going back again today. Man what a thrill finding them big ol fresh greys out there! I was tired until i started finding them, at which point i felt i could have ran an entire marathon! @shroom god Yes, you better believe they been going for it. Infact last several years ive been getting 60 a LB for em. Don't get me wrong, i love some big frys, but the fact is after 6 hours plus of hunting each day, am just to damn tired to cook them things. I already checked the belly button after reading that LOL. I pulled 3 off me belly yesterday, they were still walking, hadn't grabbed a hold yet. Worst year for deer ticks that i can recall. Also, I am going to start washing the morels off outside, Got up this morning to see a few roaches in the bottom of the sink drain, with the reminant's of yesterdays catch. Hope everyone has a very productive hunt. ~ Cheers


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

greys said:


> I agree gus that is the go to site. But the problem is it only shows last 3 days. So the last several years I write down temp so i can see the year as a whole to get a idea as to where we are at. 4th time going above 53.6 for the year. @swi shroomer Thanks bud, It was so much i am going back again today. Man what a thrill finding them big ol fresh greys out there! I was tired until i started finding them, at which point i felt i could have ran an entire marathon! @shroom god Yes, you better believe they been going for it. Infact last several years ive been getting 60 a LB for em. Don't get me wrong, i love some big frys, but the fact is after 6 hours plus of hunting each day, am just to damn tired to cook them things. I already checked the belly button after reading that LOL. I pulled 3 off me belly yesterday, they were still walking, hadn't grabbed a hold yet. Worst year for deer ticks that i can recall. Also, I am going to start washing the morels off outside, Got up this morning to see a few roaches in the bottom of the sink drain, with the reminant's of yesterdays catch. Hope everyone has a very productive hunt. ~ Cheers


Greys check out this link
https://mesonet.agron.iastate.edu/timemachine/#57.201905030000
Super cool archived soil temps that saves the data from the Iowa ag extension three day soil report. It archives daily soil temps going back as far as you want


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

Now that's a cool toy! Think ill continue to keep my own records, but that is now bookmarked!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Picked about 1.5 lbs in SW. Iowa today. All medium to large and all on north slopes. Nice shrooms but nothing small and new within the last few days. Nothing to speak of on the other slopes good. Weird year. Still think it was to dry, to long, the first three weeks of April. That is why I always want rain. People I trust say the same problem north of Omaha. Pretty much have to get to Sioux City to get more normal rain. Sucks because I love hunting the Loess Hills. Oh well, Mother Nature holds all the cards in the Game of Morels.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

kb said:


> Picked about 1.5 lbs in SW. Iowa today. All medium to large and all on north slopes. Nice shrooms but nothing small and new within the last few days. Nothing to speak of on the other slopes good. Weird year. Still think it was to dry, to long, the first three weeks of April. That is why I always want rain. People I trust say the same problem north of Omaha. Pretty much have to get to Sioux City to get more normal rain. Sucks because I love hunting the Loess Hills. Oh well, Mother Nature holds all the cards in the Game of Morels.


I think your observations are right on target, as usual. Nice, nice rain here this afternoon and this evening. Would have been better 2-3 weeks ago, of course. Good luck to all.


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

swi shroomer said:


> I think your observations are right on target, as usual. Nice, nice rain here this afternoon and this evening. Would have been better 2-3 weeks ago, of course. Good luck to all.


I wouldn't give up just yet bud's. The fat lady only sings when you say so. Southern iowa is going better than okay today and the last three. Fresh pop on southern and south western. Mostly yellers their. North has some nice big greys. Did the math tonight and am at 16.8 lbs for the year. ( watch out for deer ticks, they are bad this year ) Around 80 hours hunted since the 16th when they first popped. Need to slow down and use your stick to move the branches. Top of hills or near top, All directions. Take your time and make sure you are actually hunting the area your hunting, and not just passing though. Have been far more mentally tired after each hunt that physically. They are out their, far and few in between but if your willing to put in hours and hours and miles and miles you may do okay. May the fungus be with you!!


----------



## mushroommadman (May 29, 2013)

Afraid Southern Iowa is not going to be all that great. Hunted all day Monday and came out with just 6#. Lots of walking and ticks. I was here at the same place a week ago and things looked to early and found little fresh ones. Thought this week would be great. Wrong! Should have been here a few days ago some were on the way out. The signs are there, there ought to be lots of mushrooms. I agree Kb, it's a weird year. That seems to be the norm every year anymore. Everything has progressed way to fast it seems. As bad as I don't want to give up for the year, I'm really thinking this may be it for me.


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

Des Moines had a rain front pass to the north and pass to the south with jus 0.2 inch rain. Down three inches since 4/1. I was hoping the rain would bring a great flush. Yesterday I got 12 in 1.5 hours. I’m having a bad year and thought wtf, my areas still have been popping grey with a few yellows so I went today and got a heavy 3 pounds in two hours. Traveling to lower third with 2-3inch greys and yellows up high. Found my first four inch fatty- but it was on high ground North isn’t close yet. Man if the rain comes tonight like they say, there’s still another 5-7 days. I’m at 37# for the year, so lower than average and exactly at the three week mark so the last push will make this a rare four week season. Unusual to have no days in the 80’s for a month, so the soil and foliage are within the sweet spot. I saw posts of monster yellows in Polk county. I feel like I’m in The twilight zone because the season is in slow motion for me but winding down for others? Anyway I look at it, I think there’s enough season for me to hit my 50# minimum goal.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

SW, it hurts to think another sub par hills year is all we get again. If we would have had this rain like you said we would have all the pictures. It is 2 years in a row now that I have failed to fill any boxes in the Hills. I am not sure that has happened before in this century. Madman after that haul you got in Mo., if you say they ain't there in boxes, I believe it. I had a real good picker buddy up there and he said the same thing, looked good but not much. He was hitting elms and getting nothing. I should have headed east for the river birch or your maples a week or more ago. I think things will be better north of HWY 20, or at least they had more consistent rain. But if I would have had that haul you had, doing #6 seems like not worth it, so if you pack it in I would not blame you.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

fun gus, I have been hunting in either the Twilight Zone or the Outer Limits all season it seems. The lack of rain really killed many of my best spots, and we had to many dry 80 days.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

swi shroomer said:


> View attachment 19112


Fresh one, perfect looking but few and far between. Rained yesterday, rained today, gonna rain tomorrow. Gonna do another sweep Friday. Gettin late.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Still pickin'.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

nice bowl of color their SG. I really love that tight gilled grey you put in the front there. Morels are just amazing. Wonder how big that grey would have swelled? Would he\she have stayed grey, or turned? Glad you are having a good year. It's not that I have not found plenty to eat, I just love to hunt\pick the darn things. Nothing better to look at than a box full of morels . My best spots are not the best this year so far.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

kb said:


> nice bowl of color their SG. I really love that tight gilled grey you put in the front there. Morels are just amazing. Wonder how big that grey would have swelled? Would he\she have stayed grey, or turned? Glad you are having a good year. It's not that I have not found plenty to eat, I just love to hunt\pick the darn things. Nothing better to look at than a box full of morels . My best spots are not the best this year so far.


___________
Good eye, kb. You noticed that. LOL...there were actually quite a few fresh grays today but that one was spectacular. I wasn't expecting tight-gilled grays at this point. This has been a _s l o w_ motion season. Not complaining! These all came from public land. Can't hardly believe it hadn't been trampled. Best wishes for your season turning on. We got another week...cool temps...and rain.


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

shroom god said:


> Still pickin'.
> View attachment 19128


Very nice. I’m hoping for a late run, get some big yellers maybe.


----------



## Shhhroom Doom (Apr 12, 2019)

122 today, in Scott County. Might be two young bigfoots up on the top row? Thank you God!


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

shroom god said:


> ___________
> Good eye, kb. You noticed that. LOL...there were actually quite a few fresh grays today but that one was spectacular. I wasn't expecting tight-gilled grays at this point. This has been a _s l o w_ motion season. Not complaining! These all came from public land. Can't hardly believe it hadn't been trampled. Best wishes for your season turning on. We got another week...cool temps...and rain.


Iowa


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

fun gus said:


> Iowa


Rain and warmth has been good. 3.5# in less than two hours. I’m getting off at one tomorrow so I can get more time in. Popping in upland at tree lines, West face hills and lower lands. That’s pretty much every where I went. Still about half are gray. More rain and cooler weather they will come through the weekend at least. Yay!


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

When I acquired the old, 2-quart GLOBE jar in the late 1970s, it held canned apples. The jar dated circa 1885-1890. Its contents were dark brown from age. Who knows how long they’d been sealed inside?

I dumped the apples, cleaned it up, and displayed it within my growing collection of 19th century bottles. But it just didn’t fit in with Dr. Von Hopf’s Curaco Bitters, Healy & Bigelow’s Indian Sagwa, Primley’s Iron and Wahoo Tonic, Dr. Miles Restorative Nervine, and many others. That jar needed a different purpose. That is how it became my mushroom jar.

In 1980 I sun-dried morels for the first time. It was a success, and a few of those went into the jar. The following year rain spoiled my effort, and ever since then it has been an indoor project. No fancy dehydrator is involved. I simply lay them out on newspaper, direct the breeze of a fan on them, and turn them 3 or 4 times. Over 2-3 days they dry perfectly.

Over the years, and every year since 1980, a few have gone into the mushroom jar: the early tight-gilled grays from a late-season foray in deep woods one year…a few more from a time I went with a friend after working the midnight shift at the steel mill in Wilton (we had morning shots at the Wooden Nickel and he passed out in a pasture, full bag at his side)…a few from the places I found around Peterson and Linn Grove in NW Iowa when a student at Buena Vista…two from Udhampur, India…others from Boone County, Missouri when I was at Mizzou…some from the St. Louis area…a handful from when I took my father to my spot and we found so many that he fell to his knees and giggled, “oh my god they are everywhere!”…some from Clinton and Fulton, IL, Red Rock, Thomas Mitchell Park (before they “improved” it), Saylorville Reservoir, Lake Iowa…half the counties in Iowa…some commemorating outings with each of my daughters and no grandchildren…and others that, for one reason or another, were simply selected, dried, and found their way into the jar.

The aroma inside the near-full jar is indescribably amazing, rich and earthy, somewhat like a sweet licorice, intoxicating, and simply unlike anything else. I smell of it occasionally, and it never fades. Each time I open it, it evokes the ages. Perhaps this is what the essence of time smells like.

To any other person it is merely a jar filled with old, hard mushrooms. Indeed, it is that; and so much more: a jar filled with memories. I’ll put a few in this year, but the jar is near-full. That troubles me, but I refuse to deem it an omen.

It took 39 years to fill that jar, but I have another, its twin, which also held canned apples. Next season I will be 60, but I intend to eventually fill it. At the current rate, that will take me to 99. Then I’ll need another jar. 
____________________


----------



## AIM (May 10, 2018)

shroom god said:


> View attachment 19596
> 
> 
> When I acquired the old, 2-quart GLOBE jar in the late 1970s, it held canned apples. The jar dated circa 1885-1890. Its contents were dark brown from age. Who knows how long they’d been sealed inside?
> ...


Hell yeah. Cheers!


----------



## CXV1980 (May 9, 2019)

This is what I found Monday after checking public hunting grounds all day all found in same spot pretty dry so I'm assuming they really have not started to show up yet.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

shroom god said:


> View attachment 19596
> 
> The aroma inside the near-full jar is indescribably amazing, rich and earthy, somewhat like a sweet licorice, intoxicating, and simply unlike anything else. I smell of it occasionally, and it never fades. Each time I open it, it evokes the ages. Perhaps this is what the essence of time smells like.


I agree with your description of the experience.


----------



## Shhhroom Doom (Apr 12, 2019)

61 today, thank you God! Had someone who'd beat me to them before 7 am. I seen her... she even cut the little babies that I'd left to grow from two days ago....wow....


----------



## mushyal (Apr 3, 2013)

Still popping in Dallas county. Some of the biggest grays we have ever seen.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

fun gus, how far north are you?


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

mushyal said:


> Still popping in Dallas county. Some of the biggest grays we have ever seen.





kb said:


> fun gus, how far north are you?


Four counties. Dallas is West one county the post above agrees with my observation. I’m Polk. Jasper next county east and then east is powesheik all getting good surge. Then east is Johnson county-has had a great season so might be ending soon. 
North of 30-five tiers up- story and Marshall might be better. Heard of a 45# day in story yesterday


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Howdy. Good evening to all Yall Good Folks in Iowa... Wade here..from over in Monroe county Indiana..
Hows your Chinese Spam lookn...
i think i have it all cleaned up for ya .
hit me in a private measage anytime you have any type of problems on here..
Thank You


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

thanks gus


----------



## Shhhroom Doom (Apr 12, 2019)

Yikes! Tried a public area, and this picture, with my fit bit, tells the story...looks like I need to get my rain dancing shoes back on. Thank you God.


----------



## Danny Hernandez (Apr 18, 2019)

Heading out to the Western Iowa hills this afternoon, not expecting much in the way of multiple nice patches but will keep you all updated on the progression.

Went up last weekend and checked around 10 great looking slipping elms, not one morel. Did not even run into any randoms throughout the woods. This was just after the rain also. 

Been doing decent in southern Nebraska but want to change up the scenery in the Loess Hills.


----------



## Old bones (Apr 25, 2019)

Public land Johnson County yesterday. This site has been informative and inspiring! They are still out there , go get em !


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Let me know how you did Danny, I have heard some reports of good things in parts of the hills just not everywhere. You hit the river hills in S. Nebraska? I have heard nothing but bad stuff about the Cave this year.


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

Still over half grays here. 4# two hours. Found a great line on public land towards the end of my time availability and won’t get back until early tomorrow. Hopefully no one stumbles over them. Amazing how the soil temp is staying below 60 forever and will stay that way until the end of next week. Turns out we will have a full month plus of picking this year. Pictures show today’s mix of color and last nights foil wrapped salmon with morels and cilantro Yum


----------



## Shhhroom Doom (Apr 12, 2019)

Still finding mixed bags in Scott County in the drizzle. Elms don't seem to be flushing near as strong, as other tree patterns this year? Hope some of you others are doing well today. Thank you for my harvest, and for the rain God!


----------



## mushroommadman (May 29, 2013)

How'd you do Kb? Did you make it to Northern Iowa? Were you above Hwy 20 at all? I decided to wait till Monday to get up there.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Sorry Madman I did not get above 20 today although I probably should have been. Was in the hills from Missouri Valley to Sioux City. Picked only 1.5# of medium white/greys. Lilacs were in bloom, vegetation was right. Just no shrooms on elm that should have had them. I guess I have been in the wrong spots most of this year Madman. I really don't think it is early up there, I think the dry limited the pop. No little ones = no bigger ones. Most of mine came from the bottoms of deep draws. It was wetter above 20 early according to NOAA, but who knows if it will make a difference. I still hear reports of the Amish selling decent quantities around North Central Mo., maybe I will go ask them where the heck the shrooms are. Of course someones idea of a lot of shrooms, and yours and my idea of a lot of shrooms are two different things. I keep hearing streams and maples now. I would just say go look madman. No matter how far it is, next year is a hell of a lot farther away. One of the best hunters I ever knew told me that once. He is picking in heaven now, but it was good advice to keep motivated. Heck I drove close to 500 miles today. Maybe 10 miles per morel. Not counting the 5 miles I walked. Still beats sitting at home wishing I was out picking/looking. I think the east side of Mo and Iowa have a lot more morels than the west side this year. How crappy is the west? I found an entire patch of cut cottons from last year and picked 2 morels, and they looked so bad I put them on car antennas in a Taco John's parking lot. I tend to think that by the time the lilacs are blooming and the asparagus is coming up what is there is there, except maybe for north slopes.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Still finding good quantities of fresh mixed with matures in the Washington, Johnson, Iowa, Poweshiek, & Mahaska county tiers. Quite a _S L O W_ motion season. Jones and Jackson County shroomies, I'm coming after you!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

SG, I guess I am going to need to sit down and look at the mileage it takes to get over your way and back again in the same day. Or if it is even reasonable. The other problem being its not my territory and it makes a difference. I understand the loess hills and what to expect. I can waste a day just figuring out a place I have never been unless the shrooms are thick.


----------



## tootallshorromer (May 15, 2016)

Went for 4.5 hours in Clayton County today. Only found 3#s between 5 of us

A unique mixture of medium yellow and small grays......


----------



## mushroommadman (May 29, 2013)

Well, not the report I was hoping to hear from you Kb. I was hoping you were going to strike it rich! There's no hope for us mushroom addicts though, we just have to go. I'm driving my wife crazy (and myself)! I think she would've even let me leave today. I said I wouldn't do that, not on Mothers Day! However, if the kids didn't have school she would be all for packing up and leaving NOW! Dang school !! Me and her had a lot of good times picking together along with our youngest until she started school. Of course there has been some playing hooky during mushroom time, but it still puts a damper on lots of it. Hanging the mushrooms on the car antennas that's funny. One time we were headed up to eat at a restaurant in Iowa that was about an hour drive from where we were staying. It might have taken longer than an hour since I kept turning around to go check the dead elm trees we kept seeing. What I found was old, so when we got to the restaurant I just propped them up to a couple of cars. Figured I'd give them something to talk about. Thanks for the info. I'll let you know how my 600-800 mile trip goes!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Never know if you don't go Madman. I did hear one good report above 20 today so your streak may continue. Hey no true hunter can pass by a good elm. I may need to go again tomorrow, work be damned. One time me and a buddy picked about 12 boxes in S. Kansas. We were sorting them out in a Home Depot parking lot after dark to get rid of the border line ones. I bet we left #2 of Grade C morels in that lot. Always wondered if someone else grabbed them. Good luck I hope you fill some sacks. Be safe.


----------



## Danny Hernandez (Apr 18, 2019)

kb said:


> Let me know how you did Danny, I have heard some reports of good things in parts of the hills just not everywhere. You hit the river hills in S. Nebraska? I have heard nothing but bad stuff about the Cave this year.


kb, Went south Friday afternoon and paid for it, elms were not flushing them and I only found a few past their prime.

Spent my 30th birthday yesterday morning in the Loess Hills on private ground, came out with 5 lbs. of super fresh grays, whites, and small yellows. Elms are just starting to flush up there, most found on east/west facing gradual slopes. Found a few pounds in bottoms with no rhyme/reason to them.

Also found a handful growing in dead grass on an east facing slope out in the open, man are they easy to spot. I would say by Thursday you will be seeing the last of the Loess Hills popping and good quality through the weekend before they get brittle.

Good luck guys.


----------



## Danny Hernandez (Apr 18, 2019)

Danny Hernandez said:


> kb, Went south Friday afternoon and paid for it, elms were not flushing them and I only found a few past their prime.
> 
> Spent my 30th birthday yesterday morning in the Loess Hills on private ground, came out with 5 lbs. of super fresh grays, whites, and small yellows. Elms are just starting to flush up there, most found on east/west facing gradual slopes. Found a few pounds in bottoms with no rhyme/reason to them.
> 
> ...


I also want to add that even though it was Mother's Day, I have never encountered so many people out looking, I bet I counted over 15 vehicles driving around from the two spots.


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

Just returned from my annual trip up your way, drove 4000 miles, gone 3 weeks, hit snow coming and going, hunted hard for 12 days, mostly in the Sioux City area, strange year, was afraid i arrived too early, but now i am not so sure, rainy and cool most days, never really got a nice warm sunny day, was going to stay longer, but the forecasts were heavy rain and highs in the 40/s and low 50/s for several days out, so i split, walked around a hundred miles, biked another 50, found just under 30 pounds, i fear i'm getting too old for this, but more than likely, come next spring, i'll be raring to go, once again, thanks to all your posts that help in figuring when i should head up your way, see you all next years hopefully


----------



## Shhhroom Doom (Apr 12, 2019)

Even with our mild temperatures and rain, things are drying up, and the undergrowth is getting tall. Not much time to hunt today, so just found a lil snack of a bloom on a nearby east facing ridge. Looks like I'll be heading to more Northern counties now. Thank you God.


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

Still popping ok. Hour twenty five minutes. Found 32 but weighed 2.4 pounds. Most in west face about 2/3 down in an area I’ve been picking 40 years and by far the biggest. Some nice gray meaty light bulbs and bigger yellows. 31 pounds since Thursday in seventeen hours picking. I was worried this was to be a dry bad year, but hey I’ll take a nice week. Lilacs are now full bloom and the sweet spot is getting lower so the hot weather will probably make a nice last flush and wind down this weekend. Found a nice area of baby golden oysters and giving them until Sunday to grow. Can’t wait. They are pretty tasty, too


----------



## Snooki (Apr 26, 2017)

wade said:


> Howdy. Good evening to all Yall Good Folks in Iowa... Wade here..from over in Monroe county Indiana..
> Hows your Chinese Spam lookn...
> i think i have it all cleaned up for ya .
> hit me in a private measage anytime you have any type of problems on here..
> Thank You





shroom god said:


> Still finding good quantities of fresh mixed with matures in the Washington, Johnson, Iowa, Poweshiek, & Mahaska county tiers. Quite a _S L O W_ motion season. Jones and Jackson County shroomies, I'm coming after you!


shroomG. you are always amusing, loved the story about the belly button tick! Lots of ticks today but not so many shrooms!Getting really sick of all the junk on this site! I thought I lived in America and not wanting to learn to read Japanese or Chinese!


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Snooki said:


> ...not wanting to learn to read Japanese or Chinese!


_____________
Ohhh, but Snooki, you _MUST _learn Chinese! There is often more than meets the eye. What appears to be a massive Mandarin sabotage of the mushroom site is actually a full-throated plea for morels to meet the demand of Chinese apothecaries, herbalists, and homeopaths! In possession of this knowledge--and having sold and sent several pounds of morels worth more than their weight in gold--I am now awaiting a "cheque" which I will use to purchase a two-acre ocean view plot in the Seychelles Islands. My hope is that it arrives sooner than the long-awaited dividend I am still expecting from a Nigerian prince. I'll keep you posted. Meanwhile, send your shrooms to me and I'll be certain you get in on the Seychelles action!


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

fun gus said:


> Still popping ok...Found a nice area of baby golden oysters and giving them until Sunday to grow. Can’t wait. They are pretty tasty, too


_________________

Hey Fun Gus, I think I encountered those the other day growing out of the side of a half-rotting log...bright yellowish bracket-like and growing in profusion on the side of the log. I wondered what they were. Should have taken a pic. Does that sound like what you're talking about?


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

huntergatherer said:


> Just returned from my annual trip up your way, drove 4000 miles, gone 3 weeks, hit snow coming and going, hunted hard for 12 days, mostly in the Sioux City area, strange year, was afraid i arrived too early, but now i am not so sure, rainy and cool most days, never really got a nice warm sunny day, was going to stay longer, but the forecasts were heavy rain and highs in the 40/s and low 50/s for several days out, so i split, walked around a hundred miles, biked another 50, found just under 30 pounds, i fear i'm getting too old for this, but more than likely, come next spring, i'll be raring to go, once again, thanks to all your posts that help in figuring when i should head up your way, see you all next years hopefully


_____________

hunter...O M G that's an epic trip. I think I recall a convo we had about shrooming sticks, right? Is it you who made me aware of cactus sticks? Next spring we should coordinate. At any rate, I admire your extreme pursuit and good success. Hats off!


----------



## Snooki (Apr 26, 2017)

shroom god said:


> _____________
> Ohhh, but Snooki, you _MUST _learn Chinese! There is often more than meets the eye. What appears to be a massive Mandarin sabotage of the mushroom site is actually a full-throated plea for morels to meet the demand of Chinese apothecaries, herbalists, and homeopaths! In possession of this knowledge--and having sold and sent several pounds of morels worth more than their weight in gold--I am now awaiting a "cheque" which I will use to purchase a two-acre ocean view plot in the Seychelles Islands. My hope is that it arrives sooner than the long-awaited dividend I am still expecting from a Nigerian prince. I'll keep you posted. Meanwhile, send your shrooms to me and I'll be certain you get in on the Seychelles action!


LOL! Everyone's a comedian!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Good Morning Iowa..Wade here..
i cleaned up the spam last night..
hope it looks good again
Thank You


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

shroom god said:


> _________________
> 
> Hey Fun Gus, I think I encountered those the other day growing out of the side of a half-rotting log...bright yellowish bracket-like and growing in profusion on the side of the log. I wondered what they were. Should have taken a pic. Does that sound like what you're talking about?


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

They grow on stumps mostly and just coming into season. This pic doesn’t show the white trumpet gills. Post a picture of the side and bottom. Fairly prevalent and worth picking.


----------



## Shhhroom Doom (Apr 12, 2019)

@fun gus I found some babies too. One log, was laying right on top of another, with a flush of them struggling to grow, out from under it. About 6 more bloom sights, lower, on the same, bottom log. Hope it's not the same flush, lol!
I just want to state that these babies are not always right by the ground! I have found huge blooms of them, 10' up, on dead trees that are held up from completely falling to the ground, by other trees. Just a tip, hope it helps someone. =)


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

shroom god said:


> _____________
> Ohhh, but Snooki, you _MUST _learn Chinese! There is often more than meets the eye. What appears to be a massive Mandarin sabotage of the mushroom site is actually a full-throated plea for morels to meet the demand of Chinese apothecaries, herbalists, and homeopaths! In possession of this knowledge--and having sold and sent several pounds of morels worth more than their weight in gold--I am now awaiting a "cheque" which I will use to purchase a two-acre ocean view plot in the Seychelles Islands. My hope is that it arrives sooner than the long-awaited dividend I am still expecting from a Nigerian prince. I'll keep you posted. Meanwhile, send your shrooms to me and I'll be certain you get in on the Seychelles action!


*Shroom god: Wait! Wait! I'll give you twice the price of gold for your Morels. *

Let's see, that would be around $2,000 per ounce. Send me 10 lbs for $320,000.

I'm sending you a Million Dollar Bill for them. 









When you get it, send the change to my bank account number which will follow.

*LoL!*


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)

shroom god said:


> _____________
> 
> hunter...O M G that's an epic trip. I think I recall a convo we had about shrooming sticks, right? Is it you who made me aware of cactus sticks? Next spring we should coordinate. At any rate, I admire your extreme pursuit and good success. Hats off!


SG, yep, that was me, we have been going to get together for a couple of years, just never got around to it , maybe next year, happy shrooming, HG


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

sb said:


> *Shroom god: Wait! Wait! I'll give you twice the price of gold for your Morels. *
> 
> Let's see, that would be around $2,000 per ounce. Send me 10 lbs for $320,000.
> 
> ...


Hey, Don't mock him... It's not everyday the prince of nigeria personally ask's for your help!! ;-P


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

wade said:


> Good Morning Iowa..Wade here..
> i cleaned up the spam last night..
> hope it looks good again
> Thank You


________
Ohhhh noooo! Wade! Dude, what on earth have you done?!! I already reinvested my entire 401k as down payment on the Seychelles plot. I'm still awaiting that cheque from the Chinese to capitalize this investment! You've hosed me. Now I've got to deal with SB and his million dollar bills...word has it that he's shadier than a century-old elm. But...hmmm...maybe there's a "venture capital" option....does anyone want to invest in a morel farming venture in the Seychelles Islands?? $100,000 and you're in at 10%. Hit me up!


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

huntergatherer said:


> SG, yep, that was me, we have been going to get together for a couple of years, just never got around to it , maybe next year, happy shrooming, HG


__________
Let's do it. Message me and we'll set it up. Just a guess, but I'm thinking April 25-May 10 should be in the zone somewhere here, whether N,S,E, or W next year. Sounds like you were a couple weeks early. Did you use your cactus core stick up here? Sticks are so important but seemingly neglected as a topic. With a stick like that I'd think the shrooms would be jumping into your bag! I'm heading up north this Friday for a few days, then I'm done. It's been an uncharacteristically long season. My stick is tired. A friend in southern Iowa found his first on April 17 down around Keokuk. I found my first on 4/23, about 70 miles north of there, in southern Johnson Co. On 5/11 I found a couple pounds in Mahaska County. And things are still happening north of here. Conditions have prolonged the season far and wide and preserved what has sprung, and have been optimal across most of the counties in the middle tier from about Dallas/Polk-eastward.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

shroom god said:


> ________
> Ohhhh noooo! Wade! Dude, what on earth have you done?!! I already reinvested my entire 401k as down payment on the Seychelles plot. I'm still awaiting that cheque from the Chinese to capitalize this investment! You've hosed me. Now I've got to deal with SB and his million dollar bills...word has it that he's shadier than a century-old elm. But...hmmm...maybe there's a "venture capital" option....does anyone want to invest in a morel farming venture in the Seychelles Islands?? $100,000 and you're in at 10%. Hit me up!


Man @shroom god ..you are so uptight
and panicky.. decompress Man before you blow a 50 amp fuse !.. "Stones"
start by breathing, remember breathing? 
the try to smile and laugh..
do you remember laughter "Zeppelin"
then maybe work in a bit of sarcasm into your postings here and there..


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Sorry SG, I'm already all in on a new, green deal, Morel Super Farm in the Orkney's. Since you don't want my competition how bout you buy me out? No million dollar Zimbabwean bills for me though, I want payment in good old grey morels. In Zim dollars that would be about 3 large greys, or even that one in that picture. I have not found a grey that looked like that all year, which tells you what a screwy year it has been my way. Glad to see what a good year you guys are having over that way. Sometimes its not the quantity picked as much as the quality of the hunt that is important. I have to remind myself of that in years like this. I may have one more go at NW Iowa if for no other reason than to enjoy finding a new spot for next year.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

wade said:


> Man @shroom god ..you are so uptight
> and panicky.. decompress Man before you blow a 50 amp fuse !.. "Stones"
> start by breathing, remember breathing?
> the try to smile and laugh..
> ...


______
It's even worse than you imagine, Wade. I got to thinking, "Hey, since Wade purged the Chinese connection, maybe I could yin the yang by ordering Chinese and (hopefully) get a good fortune. Alas, I just cracked the cookie and guess what? THERE IS NO FORTUNE. Just when a person wants an authentic Chinese product, I look on the wrapper and discover that the thing is made by Bailey International Inc. in National City, IL!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

shroom god said:


> ______
> It's even worse than you imagine, Wade. I got to thinking, "Hey, since Wade purged the Chinese connection, maybe I could yin the yang by ordering Chinese and (hopefully) get a good fortune. Alas, I just cracked the cookie and guess what? THERE IS NO FORTUNE. Just when a person wants an authentic Chinese product, I look on the wrapper and discover that the thing is made by Bailey International Inc. in National City, IL!


The Universe is Weird ...
so we all fit into it Rather Nicely...


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

kb said:


> Sorry SG, I'm already all in on a new, green deal, Morel Super Farm in the Orkney's. Since you don't want my competition how bout you buy me out? No million dollar Zimbabwean bills for me though, I want payment in good old grey morels. In Zim dollars that would be about 3 large greys, or even that one in that picture. I have not found a grey that looked like that all year, which tells you what a screwy year it has been my way. Glad to see what a good year you guys are having over that way. Sometimes its not the quantity picked as much as the quality of the hunt that is important. I have to remind myself of that in years like this. I may have one more go at NW Iowa if for no other reason than to enjoy finding a new spot for next year.


__________
Man, KB, I just gave away a bag of about 30 of the nicest, tight-gilled, 4-inch grays you can imagine. I could've owned the farm and the Orkney's themselves! Since I'm now grayless (notwithstanding hair), I'll need to get out for one final forage...thinking Maquoketa River area in Jones & Jackson Counties. If you're anywhere near Peterson, check out the Little Sioux River valley up there. So if I get your farm and the Mushroom Institute in Udhampur, India, I'll corner the market. Know any good yachts for sale?


----------



## Snooki (Apr 26, 2017)

shroom god said:


> __________
> Let's do it. Message me and we'll set it up. Just a guess, but I'm thinking April 25-May 10 should be in the zone somewhere here, whether N,S,E, or W next year. Sounds like you were a couple weeks early. Did you use your cactus core stick up here? Sticks are so important but seemingly neglected as a topic. With a stick like that I'd think the shrooms would be jumping into your bag! I'm heading up north this Friday for a few days, then I'm done. It's been an uncharacteristically long season. My stick is tired. A friend in southern Iowa found his first on April 17 down around Keokuk. I found my first on 4/23, about 70 miles north of there, in southern Johnson Co. On 5/11 I found a couple pounds in Mahaska County. And things are still happening north of here. Conditions have prolonged the season far and wide and preserved what has sprung, and have been optimal across most of the counties in the middle tier from about Dallas/Polk-eastward.


You boys- always talking about your sticks!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

SG, I have a top of the line, 102 River,Flat bottom, luxury mushroom picking jon boat, with all the fancy stuff, like a motor and oars just in case. All yours for only 1 billion in Zim dollars or just 1 bag of greys.


----------



## Danny Hernandez (Apr 18, 2019)

May be the weekend in Western Iowa for areas surrounded and shaded by Cedars. From what I found last weekend, I think it may actually surprise some people on how many fresh morels will still be found, but may have to dig in the shade a bit more with the upcoming temperatures.

Get them before the monsoon ensues!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Dan my man, Good to see someone has not given up in W. Iowa. So have you had luck on cedar up there in the past? I have picked on cedar in Kan. and they do well in Ok., I can't think of ever picking on cedar in Iowa. Were you north of S.C. or below it last weekend. It's a long drive for me from Mo., but I sure hate to quit. I found nothing really big last Sat. so I was hoping to get back that way this weekend. Any info. you have would be greatly appreciated and returned as needed.


----------



## Danny Hernandez (Apr 18, 2019)

kb said:


> Dan my man, Good to see someone has not given up in W. Iowa. So have you had luck on cedar up there in the past? I have picked on cedar in Kan. and they do well in Ok., I can't think of ever picking on cedar in Iowa. Were you north of S.C. or below it last weekend. It's a long drive for me from Mo., but I sure hate to quit. I found nothing really big last Sat. so I was hoping to get back that way this weekend. Any info. you have would be greatly appreciated and returned as needed.


KB, I was just south last weekend. I haven't torn it up in the past on cedars, but have not really targeted them until recently when I stumbled upon them by accident in the hills. I mostly look on private though. From what I seen size-wise last week, I think this weekend could still be productive.

The cedar patches I have found have only been a few lbs, but I think it is worth checking on the edges of predominately deciduous forests.

Good luck, maybe I will run into you.


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

吃屎中国垃圾邮件发送者
Translation: eat shit Chinese spammers. I doubt if they read that, but what the heck are they doing to this site?


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

probably some bored 7th grader in the U.S. gus, I doubt we are to hard to hack.


----------



## trotline (Mar 13, 2015)

kb said:


> SG, I have a top of the line, 102 River,Flat bottom, luxury mushroom picking jon boat, with all the fancy stuff, like a motor and oars just in case. All yours for only 1 billion in Zim dollars or just 1 bag of greys.


I bought mine on Craigslist for $200 several years ago. Real beauty I’ve patched up with JB Weld many times. No motor 12 ft flat bottom Jon that I just throw in back of truck. Put over 1000 lbs of catfish in that boat and several pounds of morels. Couple spots in Platte county I can tell you about that need a boat. I’m moving and most likely not going to be back in Platte to hunt.


----------



## Snooki (Apr 26, 2017)

trotline said:


> I bought mine on Craigslist for $200 several years ago. Real beauty I’ve patched up with JB Weld many times. No motor 12 ft flat bottom Jon that I just throw in back of truck. Put over 1000 lbs of catfish in that boat and several pounds of morels. Couple spots in Platte county I can tell you about that need a boat. I’m moving and most likely not going to be back in Platte to hunt.


Not good hunting the last 3 days,season ending? Talking about boats reminds me does anyone know where to buy cheap campers? Getting tired of fighting storms in a tent! Trying to talk my husband into getting a camper or Winnebago but not a lot of cash right now.


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

Snooki said:


> Not good hunting the last 3 days,season ending? Talking about boats reminds me does anyone know where to buy cheap campers? Getting tired of fighting storms in a tent! Trying to talk my husband into getting a camper or Winnebago but not a lot of cash right now.


Still popping in Polk county. Finally down low. Looks like still ok until Monday for me. Four + pounds in two hours today. I just ran both sides of a creek and found lots of ones and twos and two decent patches. Crazy, but a few are grey one month into the season, definitely a first for me. Season will be a rare five weeks long.


----------



## Shhhroom Doom (Apr 12, 2019)

Shhhroom Doom said:


> @fun gus I found some babies too. One log, was laying right on top of another, with a flush of them struggling to grow, out from under it. About 6 more bloom sights, lower, on the same, bottom log. Hope it's not the same flush, lol!
> I just want to state that these babies are not always right by the ground! I have found huge blooms of them, 10' up, on dead trees that are held up from completely falling to the ground, by other trees. Just a tip, hope it helps someone. =)


 Timed them perfect I think? What you think @fun gus?


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

Shhhroom Doom said:


> Timed them perfect I think? What you think @fun gus?


Yes. One cluster? Very tasty. Cook them like morels until crisp.


----------



## Shhhroom Doom (Apr 12, 2019)

fun gus said:


> Yes. One cluster? Very tasty. Cook them like morels until crisp.


Trimmed 5 clusters of 6, from same log. Covered the bases up, and left them, and several to regenerate. Thanks @fun gus


----------



## Snooki (Apr 26, 2017)

Shhhroom Doom said:


> View attachment 20680
> 
> Trimmed 5 clusters of 6, from same log. Covered the bases up, and left them, and several to regenerate. Thanks @fun gus


Hey SD and others, Have you ever watched the videos put out by Adam Heritan? He is knowledgeable and his videos are interesting and fun to watch. He has videos about mushrooms, plants, trees etc. If you haven't checked any out you should!


----------



## Snooki (Apr 26, 2017)

Shhhroom Doom said:


> View attachment 20680
> 
> Trimmed 5 clusters of 6, from same log. Covered the bases up, and left them, and several to regenerate. Thanks @fun gus


I also forgot to say that I forget to put likes on peoples quotes. I think you are all interesting people and I enjoy the morel sites! What's with the deleted members?


----------



## Shhhroom Doom (Apr 12, 2019)

Snooki said:


> Hey SD and others, Have you ever watched the videos put out by Adam Heritan? He is knowledgeable and his videos are interesting and fun to watch. He has videos about mushrooms, plants, trees etc. If you haven't checked any out you should!


he is very interesting, and is currently offering an on line class to get registered for. I don't know if it's free or not though. PA, and IA have similar fungi. Welcome here!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

We delete you when you don't tell us where you picked the shrooms!


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

Shhhroom Doom said:


> View attachment 20680
> 
> Trimmed 5 clusters of 6, from same log. Covered the bases up, and left them, and several to regenerate. Thanks @fun gus


Eat any? First saw them two years ago. Ate first time last year. They are good, I hear they have to be cooked to release toxins, like most edibles. But these should be cooked through or have bitterness. If bitter, needs cooked longer. I picked my growing batch today, not sure but think maybe three inchers are the tastiest. I’ve had tons of morels starting 4/16 and have 20# in the frig I need to deal with, so I’m thinking of freezing five pounds out of the nine pounds of oysters to figure out the best way to prepare when I’m not winding down from a long, but cherished tradition. Fairly interesting, they are native to Russia and people started cultivating them in the us. They are now adapting to the wild all over the country. They are in one of my three primary hunting grounds, but likely will become more common everywhere, similar to garlic mustard and Virginia creeper which were nonexistent twenty five years ago.
Anywho, I’m open to ideas if you like them and found good ways to prepare.


----------



## mushroommadman (May 29, 2013)

Think I'm calling it quits. Not a bad run North of 20. Got 18 1/2 lbs for 2 days of hunting.


----------



## Shhhroom Doom (Apr 12, 2019)

fun gus said:


> Eat any? First saw them two years ago. Ate first time last year. They are good, I hear they have to be cooked to release toxins, like most edibles. But these should be cooked through or have bitterness. If bitter, needs cooked longer. I picked my growing batch today, not sure but think maybe three inchers are the tastiest. I’ve had tons of morels starting 4/16 and have 20# in the frig I need to deal with, so I’m thinking of freezing five pounds out of the nine pounds of oysters to figure out the best way to prepare when I’m not winding down from a long, but cherished tradition. Fairly interesting, they are native to Russia and people started cultivating them in the us. They are now adapting to the wild all over the country. They are in one of my three primary hunting grounds, but likely will become more common everywhere, similar to garlic mustard and Virginia creeper which were nonexistent twenty five years ago.
> Anywho, I’m open to ideas if you like them and found good ways to prepare.


I have had similar experience with them. We ate them for the first time last night, with no I'll side effects. I only eat one, well cooked bite, of any new mushrooms I try, just to be safe. Look alikes scare me! 
There is a beer battered parmesan recipe, and also a bbq recipe for them on YouTube that we will try one of tonight. I will post a comment about.
I started researching these, when I first found them two years ago, morel hunting. As I understand it, someone successfully introduced these, to IA in the Iowa City area. They have since spread both ways, on I-80, and are being found more frequently in Clinton county now. My three finds of them, have been in Scott, and DesMoines counties. They turn to mush if frozen though, as I understand it. I'm keeping mine in a cool, and dark area of our basement, as pictures before, on stainless steel sheets.
Just a footnote to all- I know this is strictly a morel board. I respect that, but thought some would appreciate a new alternative target, when them doing dang morels are hiding from our eyes! Exercise caution though! Jack o Lanterns are a deadly, look alike and they are similar in appearance. Shroom on my friends! =)


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

Shhhroom Doom said:


> I have had similar experience with them. We ate them for the first time last night, with no I'll side effects. I only eat one, well cooked bite, of any new mushrooms I try, just to be safe. Look alikes scare me!
> There is a beer battered parmesan recipe, and also a bbq recipe for them on YouTube that we will try one of tonight. I will post a comment about.
> I started researching these, when I first found them two years ago, morel hunting. As I understand it, someone successfully introduced these, to IA in the Iowa City area. They have since spread both ways, on I-80, and are being found more frequently in Clinton county now. My three finds of them, have been in Scott, and DesMoines counties. They turn to mush if frozen though, as I understand it. I'm keeping mine in a cool, and dark area of our basement, as pictures before, on stainless steel sheets.
> Just a footnote to all- I know this is strictly a morel board. I respect that, but thought some would appreciate a new alternative target, when them doing dang morels are hiding from our eyes! Exercise caution though! Jack o Lanterns are a deadly, look alike and they are similar in appearance. Shroom on my friends! =)


 good advice. I’m going to do this method: 
To freeze oyster mushrooms:

Prepare a boiling pot of water, two colanders, a bowl, and plastic freezer bags of an appropriate size.
Slice mushroom caps as above and save the stems.
Take the cap slices and submerge them in the boiling water for 30 seconds to one minute
Strain out the oyster mushrooms with the colander and place them in another colander suspended over a bowl to collect the drain water.
Repeat this in the same boiling water until all of your mushrooms are blanched.
Allow the mushrooms to freeze on cookie sheet and then pack into freezer bags and place in a freezer.
Do not throw out the blanch water, save as a stock for soups. 
I fried and froze three pounds last night. I’m going out to grab a few pounds today and experiment with this. 
Sorry to bore folks by being off topic,!


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

My preferred morel storage. 
1. Morel butter! After frying up a skillet full, carefully put shrooms on paper towel to keep butter and crumbs in skillet; add 1/2 stick of butter and use the edge of a plastic scraper to create pan drippings. Add the crumbles from the paper towel. Should be brownish. If black, you have heat to high and less flavorful. Freeze two pan fulls per freezer bag. Super yummy and lasts through Christmas. Great on French bread/ baguette baked with garden tomato fresh mozzarella and a little basil, or steak de burgo, lobster or anything. 
2. Frozen. Fry up a skillet full, cook til lightly browned ( 80% ish cooked). Freeze on cookie sheet, put in freezer bag. When cooking, heat butter cook frozen morel until fully browned. 
3. Dehydrated. Easiest method, but best for sauces only. 
Am I missing anything?
I’ve had a fun season and down to the last few days.


----------



## Shhhroom Doom (Apr 12, 2019)

mushroommadman said:


> Think I'm calling it quits. Not a bad run North of 20. Got 18 1/2 lbs for 2 days of hunting.
> View attachment 20774
> View attachment 20776


Very nice looking! Things still pretty fresh up North of 20 evidently? Maybe I can convince the wifey to take a drive. Looks worth a peek to me!


----------



## Shhhroom Doom (Apr 12, 2019)

fun gus said:


> good advice. I’m going to do this method:
> To freeze oyster mushrooms:
> 
> Prepare a boiling pot of water, two colanders, a bowl, and plastic freezer bags of an appropriate size.
> ...


We are getting ready to do this now as well. Wifey vetoed hunting North of 20 today - she doesn't do lightning, lol!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

the Madman scores again! Well worth the run it looks like. I am doing family stuff at the moment, my brother showed up from Cal. unexpected for the weekend, love the bro., so I am grounded. I wondered if you had gone or not. It was 93 degrees over here on Wed. What trees did you get those on Madman? Were you east or west of 35? I may be able to get a day on Mon, for a long run last shot this year. I have aimed wrong to many times this year. Weird, for me it has been a bad year overall, but it seems you have spent most of your time in much better areas. I have only had one day this year where I picked over #5.


----------



## mushroommadman (May 29, 2013)

Kb - wrote you a private message under conversations. Didn't know if it worked or not.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

got it Madman,, thanks. Man that guy sounds like something weird, I would have kept my eye on him to. Never know who you will run into in the middle of nowhere. Funny seeing your friend out there. I have run into people from St. Joe dang near anywhere you can hunt in the midwest. This town loves morels. I pretty much need real bad to go somewhere, my problem is getting away at the moment. I hope early next week is not to late. I really appreciate the infor. and will let you know how things turn out. I will be retired next year though so watch out morels. You can hide but you can't run.


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

Winding down. Three hours and brought home 7#. Left several pounds too far gone. Thought I’d only kept a or b grade. Turns out about three pounds of A grade, a lot were big thin celleds that didn’t like the weight of two pounds per bag so the bottom ones crumbled- I ended up with a pound of crumbled shrooms. waiting for the north facing slopes to pop so a couple more days.


----------



## Danny Hernandez (Apr 18, 2019)

Ventured into the Western Iowa hills this weekend for a few hours each day. Could not make it to my prime spots due to inaccessible roads, but made the most of it. Found 14 lbs and 6 lbs both mornings, wishing I could have stayed out longer and checked better sets of woods.

Some were getting to be brittle, but the majority were still very fresh and of good size/quality. Most kicking off smaller elm, a few nice patches inside a mix of deciduous/cedar draws.

kb, I would not give up yet. I still found a decent amount of greys out there so plenty to still be found. Finally finding some on the bottoms which mean the end may be in sight. Also found morels growing on every slope direction as well.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

thanks Danny, How far north country wise were you? Just trying to figure where to get serious about looking. Lot of public up there, some better than others. And as you said the secondary roads are impassible now. Sounds like I have a 500 mile driving day coming.


----------



## Danny Hernandez (Apr 18, 2019)

kb pm me if you can, would rather not give towns up on here. Thanks.


----------



## 515IdiotOutWandrnAround (May 17, 2018)

Probably found 5 pounds today with my boyfriend. He and a friend found 10 on saturday. Overall between us and the people we've taken with us we probably have had 20 ish pounds. Been going for a few weeks though. Only couple times have we found big patches. And they werent that big . my friend said in her old state 5 pounds is a bad day! Might road trip!!!!


----------



## 515IdiotOutWandrnAround (May 17, 2018)

Also found out even thoughicant cook much i can cook some killer mushrooms  anyone else up north? Well north of 20


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Don't really need town names DannyH. Just were you north or south of Sioux City? thnks


----------



## Danny Hernandez (Apr 18, 2019)

kb said:


> Don't really need town names DannyH. Just were you north or south of Sioux City? thnks


South. It surprised me how far south I was and how many fresh ones were still up. Yes, some were old and getting a bit brittle, but 80-90 percent were within the last few days coming up. DO NOT ignore elms in the brome grasses this year, hit a great flush on one in the wide open.


----------



## mushroommadman (May 29, 2013)

Man Kb retirement sounds good. Be nice to chase morels and not have to worry about work. Told my wife today if it turns back into winter here soon we won't have to wait another year because the morel cycle will start over. She hit me up side the head and said "Get over it!" Hey ya never know, the morels continue to amaze me.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

madman, the only problem with retirement is it means you are getting kind of old. 
And man let me tell you my knees are saying" 8 miles in the hills is for the young guys", but no pain no gain. I hear you on the cold, that rain last night was cold. Met a buddy who was coming back from Minn. last night to pick up some of his shrooms to dispose of and I was kind of waiting for the snow flakes to fall. Danny thanks for all the infor. I hope to get up that way if possible before the weekend. Ever want info. give me a shout, I will share what I know. Madman I think the morels are just kicking in up in Minn., surely your wife wants you to go bring back some more sacks. Heck if you can't eat em, sell them. I can get rid of any amount in W. Mo. right now most likely. Many people did not get their morels this year. Yet.


----------



## 515IdiotOutWandrnAround (May 17, 2018)

Talk about a weird year. This is a weird area!!! Theyre never only on one side of the hill. Never in just one type of area. We find them in such random spots. Rarely find a huge patch. Usually just scattered singles duos ans trios. 


kb said:


> Picked about 1.5 lbs in SW. Iowa today. All medium to large and all on north slopes. Nice shrooms but nothing small and new within the last few days. Nothing to speak of on the other slopes good. Weird year. Still think it was to dry, to long, the first three weeks of April. That is why I always want rain. People I trust say the same problem north of Omaha. Pretty much have to get to Sioux City to get more normal rain. Sucks because I love hunting the Loess Hills. Oh well, Mother Nature holds all the cards in the Game of Morels.


----------



## Danny Hernandez (Apr 18, 2019)

kb said:


> madman, the only problem with retirement is it means you are getting kind of old.
> And man let me tell you my knees are saying" 8 miles in the hills is for the young guys", but no pain no gain. I hear you on the cold, that rain last night was cold. Met a buddy who was coming back from Minn. last night to pick up some of his shrooms to dispose of and I was kind of waiting for the snow flakes to fall. Danny thanks for all the infor. I hope to get up that way if possible before the weekend. Ever want info. give me a shout, I will share what I know. Madman I think the morels are just kicking in up in Minn., surely your wife wants you to go bring back some more sacks. Heck if you can't eat em, sell them. I can get rid of any amount in W. Mo. right now most likely. Many people did not get their morels this year. Yet.



kb, I appreciate it immensely! If you ever want to join another dedicated hunter, feel free to tag along. People are still finding them in the hills just north of Douglas County, NE, so I still think the hills have some time left.


----------



## SEIowacker (May 7, 2018)

Not been a great year as far as getting loads of em but the Lord blessed us with plenty to eat and give some away and have some laid up.Time to get some fish.
My eldest son moved to western Iowa recently and has been working in South Dakota.He has found around 30 lbs this last weekend in South Dakota.He is doing real well in a new area for him.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

SE, is your son in the river bottoms in SD or is he in the hills?


----------



## 515IdiotOutWandrnAround (May 17, 2018)

So 20 pounds was inaccurate we got a scale today. Todays find was like 3.5 pounds my boyfriens thought it was close to ten. Shake my head.
Still prolly almost15 pounds total wirh us n friends.
Also probably my first normal mushroom experience. All by elms. Where moss meets grass. Similar heights similar slopes. All west and east though. And actually found patches instead of just ome here one there
I know we need mesh bags.. Or paper. I got the ones we didnt sell stored in paper


----------



## 515IdiotOutWandrnAround (May 17, 2018)

My pics didnt load right above this sorry...

Is it worth it to travel out of state?


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Honestly if you would have had them in mesh many of the older ones would have been what I call cheese grated. Mesh can be hard on mature ones. People worry about mesh to much, just my opinion. It is best for letting the ants and other critters out before your car, and on real hot days. Spreading spores sounds wonderful, I say if you think it matters go for it, but I use half bushel perforated plastic apple bags most of the time. Get them at your local apple orchard. Just don't leave any plastic out in the timber.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Travel worth it? If you find shrooms, or are addicted to looking it is. What state you going to 515? Only Alaska is north of you, had some friends pick up there a few years ago, carry a gun so bears don't eat you. Traveling usually is done in a south to north direction to follow the start of spring. I was in Oklahoma and S. Kan. a month ago, and should be in N. Iowa/Neb.or S. Dakota this week. But I may be to late. There is an old shroomer saying" You don't know if you don't go." Nice pics.


----------



## SEIowacker (May 7, 2018)

kb said:


> SE, is your son in the river bottoms in SD or is he in the hills?


Kb im not sure.He stays at a cabin during the work week and said he has got permission to hunt the land around the cabin.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

A seemingly endless season...but for me, the end. All the best to all. Now, on to other things.


----------



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

shroom god said:


> A seemingly endless season...but for me, the end. All the best to all. Now, on to other things.


Agreed. What looked like a disappointing season had a very productive and fun finish of plentiful big greys. On to other things it is, and hope we all have the health and passion going into everything we do through next season, too!


----------



## WalleyeBob (Feb 22, 2019)

Well the late season white oak thing didn't pan out this year. With that being said, the elms were a bust for the most part too. Found myself reverting back to the beginning days of my mushroom hunting endeavors by just looking at the ground as I trekked along. Oh well, I find it a decent tradeoff for how long this season has lasted. Hope everyone did well, they're still out if you look hard in the right places.


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

7 months out and i've already got the itch. This rainy cool air reminds me how badly i miss hunting these babies. At least we will have a good start on the sub surface moisture for the 2020 season!!! Now what to do with these next 7 months.... ;-)


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

kb said:


> Honestly if you would have had them in mesh many of the older ones would have been what I call cheese grated. Mesh can be hard on mature ones. People worry about mesh to much, just my opinion. It is best for letting the ants and other critters out before your car, and on real hot days. Spreading spores sounds wonderful, I say if you think it matters go for it, but I use half bushel perforated plastic apple bags most of the time. Get them at your local apple orchard. Just don't leave any plastic out in the timber.


 i do agree @kb
Howdy Yall Wade here..
by the time we find most of our Morels
they are already of size and opened and have spread a Huge amout of spors..
i will always carry my Harvesting mesh bag around my Neck..to help spread Some More spores, and with it hanging from my Neck its right their as i reach to cut and snatch Morels and Easily put them up right in my mesh bag.
i carry them in it for a long ways..
trying not to cause to much damage to them.. as i hope im spreading more spores.
But i also have stacking plastic food containers in my back pack.. and after a while i transfer them all into the containers so that they will survive my journey and make it home still in good shape.


----------



## bunontherange (Jan 15, 2019)

greys said:


> 7 months out and i've already got the itch. This rainy cool air reminds me how badly i miss hunting these babies. At least we will have a good start on the sub surface moisture for the 2020 season!!! Now what to do with these next 7 months.... ;-)


I've been thinking the same thing. Saw some posts this weekend from Australia where morels are popping now... time for a trip to the southern hemisphere maybe!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Those just looked kind of old and fragile they had Wade, nice firm younger ones can take the banging. It also depends on if you are walking through mature timber or bushwacking through heavy brush Good idea there on the containers in your backpack.


----------



## greys (Mar 9, 2013)

Now that is an interesting idea. It's got me thinking... Cant say i've ever had prawns and morels on the same plate. Perhaps it would also be wise to just stay their for a good 6 month block while this winter s*** comes and goes.


----------

